# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kuptimi i mevludit

## Sabriu

Kuptimi i mevludit



Falėnderimi dhe adhurimi i takojnė vetėm All-llahut xh.sh., Krijuesit tė gjithėsisė, i Cili i dėrgoi njerėzimit nė periudha tė ndryshme pejgamberė qė treguan rrugėn e shpėtimit pėr kėtė dhe pėr jetėn tjetėr.

Muhammedi a.s. ishte, ėshtė dhe do tė jetė shembulli mė i bukur, modeli mė i pėrsosur, i dėrguari i fundit i Thirrjes Hyjnore pėr mbarė njerėzimin.

Muslimanėt qė e pranuan fenė Islame, nga dashuria pėr Pejgamberin a.s. filluan tė shfaqnin ndjenjat e tyre nderuese, lartėsonin emrin e tij, i luteshin Zotit pėr tė. Ditėlindja e Muhammedit a.s. ėshtė njė ngjarje e shėnuar qė festohet me gėzim e kėnaqėsi tė veēantė nga tė gjithė besimtarėt muslimanė. Pėrkujtimi i kėtij pėvjetori gjatė shekujve ka qenė burim frymėzimi pėr studime, krijimtari e botime tė ndryshme fetare, letrare, historike, shkencore, kulturore e pedagogjike qė kanė shėrbyer e shėrbejnė pėr edukim tė gjithanshėm shpirtėror e njerėzor. Pėr kėtė arsye lindėn veprat e para pėr jetėn dhe veprėn, pėr njohjen e personalitetit dhe pėr realizimin e misionit tė tij.

Ndėr gjinitė mė kryesore tė shkrimeve e botimeve qė kishin tė bėnin me kėtė, mund tė pėrmenden Siret (veprat qė tregojnė pėr historinė e Pejgamberit a.s.), Historitė Islame, Kisasul-enbija (rrėfimet kuranore pėr historinė e tė gjithė pejgamberėve a.s.) dhe mevludet.

Veprat, tė cilat e lavdėrojnė dhe i theksojnė cilėsitė e Muhammedit a.s. filluan tė shkruhen qė kur ai ishte akoma gjallė. Nė letėrsinė islame-arabe si autorė tė parė tė veprave tė kėtilla mund tė pėrmendim: Hasan bin Thabitin (vdiq mė 647), Kab bin Zubejrin (v. 645) dhe Abdullah bin Revahan.

Siret (historitė), Shemaili-sherifet (veprat qė pėrshkruajnė dukjen dhe formėn e jashtme tė trupit tė Muhammedit a.s.) dhe Megazet (veprat tė cilat pėrshkruajnė betejat dhe trimėritė e luftėrave qė i ka zhvilluar Muhammedi a.s.) tė shkruara nė formė tė poezisė e tė prozės, nė tė njėjtėn kohė kanė qenė edhe si burim pėr Mevludet.

Doc. Dr. Hasan Aksoy, studiues dhe ligjėrues nė Fakultetin Ilahijat nė Stamboll, nė njė studim pėrmbledhės tė tij pėr mevludet ka nxjerrė kėtė definicion pėr kuptimin e fjalės mevlud: Fjala mevlud nė fillim pėrdorej si emėr vendi dhe kohe pėr lindjen, por me kalimin e kohės ajo mori kuptim terminologjik, nė tė cilin nėnkuptohet vendi dhe koha e lindjes sė Muhammedit a.s. Mbasi ardhja e Muhammedit a.s. nė kėtė botė ishte gėzim, shpėtim dhe sihariq pėr njerėzimin, lindja e tij u konsiderua si festė dhe me kalimin e kohės kjo fjalė filloi tė pėrdoret nė kėtė kuptim. Nė letėrsi termi Mevlud pėrdoret pėr pėrshkrimin e lindjes, jetės, mrekullive dhe vdekjes sė Muhammedit a.s. Nė pėrgjithėsi ato janė lėvdata tė shkruara nė vargje.1[1] Nė shtypin islam shqiptar janė botuar mjaft shkrime pėr mevludet qė plotėsojnė edhe mė tepėr kuptimin leksikor tė kėsaj fjale. Nė njė artikull tė Rifat Copės me temė Nga historia e mevludit ėshtė shėnuar ky pėrdėftim i kėtij termi: Mevludi ėshtė ode∗∗ me elemente tė poemės qė i kushtohet jetės sė Pejgamberit a.s., duke filluar qė nga lindja e deri nė vdekje. Ėshtė bėrė traditė tė quhet mevlud ose mevlid, qė nė letėrsinė islame do tė thotė ditėlindja e Muhammedit a.s., ode ose poemė pėr personalitetin e Pejgamberit a.s. Mevludi, pra, ėshtė njė krijim poetik.[2]2

Trajtimi i plotė domethėnės i fjalės mevlud na lejon tė orientohemi drejt nė kuptimin e pėrmbajtjes e tė vlerave tė shumta qė i ka mevludi e qė janė si nė vijim:

- pėr tė nderuar personalitetin e Muhammedit a.s.,

- pėr tė ngritur horizontin tonė fetar e kulturor islam,

- pėr tė mėsuar vlerat fetare, letrare, gjuhėsore, historike, kulturore, gjuhėsore, etnografike dhe atdhetare tė pėrmbajtjes, tė formės e tė ceremonialit tė tyre,

- pėr tė forcuar frymėn e bashkimit, tė mirėkuptimit, tė bashkėpunimit e tė tolerancės mes njerėzve nė pėrgjithėsi si krijesa tė Zotit.3[3]


Sabri Selmani

----------


## Sabriu

Mevludi nė gjuhėn shqipe



Lindja, jeta, veprimtaria, peersonaliteti dhe kontributi i tij si i Pejgamber i Zotit, ashtu si nė vendet e tjera islame, ka zėnė vendin e duhur edhe nė letėrsinė shqiptare.

Pėrpilimi i mevludeve nė gjuhėn shqipe ka filluar qysh me poetėt dhe shkrimtarėt bejtexhinj, konkretisht me Hasan Zyko Kamberin dhe ka vazhduar deri nė ditėt tona. Nė fillim ato kanė qenė shkruar me alfabetin turko-arab e mė vonė me alfabetin shqip. Kėto mevlude kanė qenė pėrkthime, pėrshtatje dhe origjinale dhe kanė pėrfshirė tė gjitha zonat e Shqipėrisė, Kosovės, Maqedonisė, Malit tė Zi dhe diasporėn shqiptare.

Nga gjurmimet, shfrytėzimi i literaturės dhe nga kontaktet me studiuesit e lėndės ėshtė arritur tė grumbullohen, tė analizohen e tė vlerėsohen mevludet e mėposhtme nė gjuhėn shqipe tė botuara nė kohė e vende tė ndryshme:

1. Mevludi i Hasan Zyko Kamberit,

2. Mevludi i Ismail Floqit,

3. Mevludi i Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut,

4. Mevludi i Tahir ef. Popovės,

5. Mevludi Ēam,

6. Mevludi i Hafiz Islam Ēelebiut,

7. Mevludi i Mehmet ef. Salihut,

8. Mevludi i Shefki Hoxhajt,

9. Mevludi i Hafiz Ali Korēės,

10. Mevludi i Hafiz Abdullah Zemblakut,

11. Mevludi i Sheh Ahmet Shkodrės,

12. Mevludi i Hafiz Ibrahim Dalliut,

13. Mevludi i Zejnullah Jasharit,

14. Mevludi i Farudin Osmanit,

15. Mevludi i Idriz Lamajt,

16. Mevludi i Ilmi Veliut,

17. Mevludi i Sheuqet Krajės,

18. Mevludi i Jonuz Metanit,

19. Mevludi i Ferit Vokopolės,

20. Mevludi i Sheh Xhemali Shehut.

Krahas 20 mevludeve tė mėsipėrme nga literatura mėsohet se nė gjuhėn shqipe janė shkruar edhe mevlude tė tjera si:

1. Mevludi i Abdullah Sulejman Konispolit,

2. Mevludi i Haxhi Ēiēkos,

3. Mevludi i Mulla Mehmet Hasanit.

Kėto mevludet e fundit kanė mbetur nė dorėshkrime ose janė cituar nga studiuesit, pa qenė lėndė analize e vlerėsimi.

Nga tė gjitha mevludet pėrjashtim bėjnė tre: ai i Jonuz Metanit kushtuar Pirit*** tė tarikatit Rifaij, Seid Ahmed Rifaiut; Mevludi i Sheh Xhemali Shehut nga Prizreni kushtuar Imam Aliut dhe mevludi i Ferit Vokopolės, kushtuar po ashtu Imam Aliut.

Mevludet nė gjuhėn shqipe kanė pasur pėrhapjen e tyre nė zona tė ndryshme, disa prej tyre janė ribotuar nga disa herė dhe kanė pasur njė shtrirje mė tė gjerė. Ėshtė pėr tu shėnuar se ka pasur edhe botime me karakter pėrmbledhės tė disa mevludeve nė njė vėllim, siē ka ndodhur me botimin Pesė Mevlude, nė tė cilin janė pėrfshirė mevludet e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, Hafiz Ali Korēės, Farudin Osmanit, Hafiz Abdullah Zemblakut dhe Tahir ef. Popovės.8 [8]

Sabri Selmani

----------


## altin55

O Sabri ketu eshte komuniteti musliman 
ato qe ti ke shkruar nuk kane te bejne me fene e Allahut te Madheruar

Allahu te udhezoft

----------


## Kandili 1

Persa i perket Mevludit eshte nje pyetje qe me brengos qe disa vite.
Me ka rene ne shume raste te perjetoj organizimin e Mevludit per te vdekurit,qofshin te afermit e mi ,qofshin persona me te larget.
Cka me pat ra ne sy gjate lutjeve te tilla, ishin lutjet qe beheshin per Muhamedin(a.s.),e Mevludi organizohej,behej njet, per te porsa vdekurin!!
Tash une jam ne dileme.

Do t`u falenderohesha nese me sqaroni kete ceshtje.
Te ua them te drejten, per kete ceshtje me deshire e kisha lexue komentin e Rapsodit!Me ka rene te lexoj disa shkrime te tij dhe e kam verejt se eshte mjaft permbajtesor dhe argumentues.

Ju faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## altin55

O Kandili mevludi ne Islam nuk lejohet eshte bidat (gje e shpikur)

Lexo nje nga dijetaret me te medhenj te kohes shejh Bin Baz (Allahu e meshiroft)

Numri: 1116 Data: 09.05.2003
Pyetja: I falënderuar qoftë All-llahu, lutjet dhe përshëndetjet e All-llahut qofshin për të Dërguarin e All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], familjën dhe shokët e tij. Këto fjalë janë përgjigje e tekstit të botuar në gazetën “El Edva” të autorit Muhammed Emin Jahja me datë 16/Rebiul Evvel/1378 në të cilin autori thërret muslimanët që t’i bashkangjitën kremtimit të ditëlindjës së Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] (Mevludi) duke shkruajtur nëpër gazeta dhe revista dhe duke e festuar nëpër mjetet e mediasë. Më habiti moskujdesja e autorit i cili haptazi i thërret njerëzit në risi e cila nuk ka asgjë me fenë Islame dhe e cila kundërshton traditën e shokëve të Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe traditën e gjeneratave të para All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të. Duke e zbatuar obligimin e këshillës (nasihatit) vendosa që t’i shkruaj këto fjalë si përkujtim për autorin dhe të tjerët duke iu përmbajtur rrëgullave të sheriatit, i cili është i përkryer, në të cilën do të flas për dispozitën e fesë mbi kremtimin e ditëlindjës së Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], Mevludin:

Përgjigjja: 
    Nuk ka dyshim se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] e dërgoi Muhammedin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] me udhëzim dhe fe të vërtetë e cila bazohet në dituri të dobishme dhe punë të mirë dhe Ai Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] nuk ndërroi jetë derisa përfundoi shpallja, u plotësua feja dhe derisa u plotësoi dhuntia e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala].
)الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلامَ دِينًا( 
“Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe” Maide, 3
me këtë ajet All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] na e bëri të qartë se feja është e përkryer dhe se dhuntia e All-llahut ndaj neve është plotësuar, dhe çdo kush që në fe shpik gjë të re për të cilën pretendon se është e ligjshme dhe ka bazë në fe vetëm se ka përgenjeshtruar All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] duke menduar se feja është e mangët dhe ka nevojë për plotësime. Nuk ka dyshim se kjo është e kotë dhe prej shpifjeve më të mëdha është kundërshtimi i këtij ajeti.
Po të ishte kremtimi i ditëlindjës së Pejgamberit (Mevludi) prej fesë këtë do të na e shpjegonte Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili më tepër kujdesej për kumtimin e të vërtetës sepse e dinte se pas tij nuk do të dërgohet Pejgamber tjetër. Ai si vula e pejgamberisë na tregoi se prej obligimeve të muslimanit është edhe dashuria ndaj Tij dhe ndjekja e rrugës së Tij, na kumtoi se duhet të çojmë salavate (lutje) dhe selame (përshëndetje ) për të dhe shumë gjëra që jana përmendura në Kur’an dhe Sunnet.
Në mesin e këtyre këshillave dhe porosive nuk do të gjejmë porosi për kremtimin e ditëlindjës së Tij (Mevludin). Këtë nuk e ka bërë as Ai e as shokët e tij, të cilit më së shumti e donin dhe më së miri i dinin obligimet ndaj Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], pas vdekjes së Tij duke filluar me Halifet e drejtë (Hulefaur-rashidin). Këtë gjë nuk e praktikonin as tre gjeneratat e dalluara. 
A thua të gjithë këto ishin të injoratë dhe nuk dinin t’i shprehin mirënjohje Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] , apo thua se ata u trguan të moskujdesshëm ndaj të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Jo pasha All-llahun këtë nuk e thotë njeri i mençur i cili e njeh gjendjen e sahabëve dhe atyre që ndoqen rrugën e tyre në mënyrën më të mirë.
Nëse ti, lexues i nderuar, kuptove se kjo vepër nuk ishte e pranishme dhe e njohur në kohën e Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e as në kohën e gjeneratave më të mira, atëherë dije se kjo vepër është risi në fe nga e cila duhet larguar duke shprehur mospajtimin me të me gojë dhe bindje të brendshme, dhe nuk lejohet thirrja në të. Duhet që t’i mësosh njerëzit se kjo vepër nuk është prej fesë, përkundrazi është risi e shemtuar në fe, duke e zbatuar porosin e Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili ka thënë:
خير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة 
“Fjala më e mirë është fjala e All-llahut dhe udhëzimi më i mirë është udhëzimi i Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kurse veprat më të këqija janë veprta e shpikura dhe çdo risi në fe është lajthitje (dalalet).” 
Dhe fjalën e Përjgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili ka thënë: 
عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة 
“Kapuni fortë për sunnetin tim dhe për sunnetin e halifeve të drejtë pas meje. Kapuni për të me dhëmballë dhe kini kujdes prej veprave të shpikura sepse çdo vepër e shpikur në fe është risi (bidat) dhe çdo bidat është lajthitje (dalalet).”
Dhe fjalën e të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]:
من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد
“Kush në këtë çështjen tonë shpikë diç që nuk është prej saj ajo (gjë e shpikur) është e refuzuar.”
Në një transmetim tjetër thuhet:
من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد 
“Kush e bën një punë të cilën nuk e kemi urdhëruar ajo punë është e refuzuar.
Çdo njëri i cili ka sado pak dituri e dinë qartë se i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] nuk madhërrohet me risi (bidate) siç është kremtimi i mevludit. Ai [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] madhërrohet me dashuri dhe ndjekje të Sheriatit të cilin e kumtoi, duke bërë thirrje në rrugën e All-llahut dhe duke i luftuar ithëtaret e risive dhe epshorët mu ashtu siç thotë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]:
)قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ( 
“Thuaj: Nëse e doni All-llahun, atëherë ejani pas meje që All-llahu të ju dojë, t’ju falë mëkatet tuaja.” Ali Imran, 31
)وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا (
“Çka t’ju jep Pejgamberi, atë merreni e çka t’ju ndalojë, përmbanju” El Hashr, 7
Në një të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] qëndron:
كل أمتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى قيل : يا رسول الله : ومن يأبى ؟ قال : من أطاعني دخل الجنة ومن عصاني فقد أبى 
“Tërë ummeti im do të hyjnë në xhennet përpos atyre që refuzojnë. Shokët e të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] pyetën kush do të refuzoje o i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]? Ai i cili do ti respekton urdhërat e mija do të hyj në xhennet e ai i cili nuk i respekton ka refuzuar (të hyj në xhennet)” transmeton Buhariu
Nuk i ka hije muslimanit që të shpreh respekt ndaj të Dërguarit në disa raste duke i neglizhuar plotësisht obligimet ndaj tij në shumë raste tjera. Përkundërazi muslimani vazhdimisht madhërron të Dërguarin e All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke punuar me sunnetit e tij, duke bërë thirrje në rrugën e tij dhe duke luftuar kundër atyre që kundërshtojnë rrugën e të Dëguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Muslimani i vërtetë zbukuron vetën me vepra të mira dhe moral shembullor, këshillon muslimanët, shpesh dërgon salavate mbi të Dërguarin dhe i nxit të tjerët të dërgojnë salavate mbi të. Kështu shprehet respekti ndaj të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] të cilin na e ka mësuar All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] duke na premtuar shumë shpërblime dhe mirësi, krenari dhe lumturi në të dy botat (dynjanë dhe ahiretin). 
Këto fjalë që i cekëm nuk kanë të bëjnë vetëm me ditëlindjën e të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Ato vlenë edhe për kremtimet e ditëlindjeve të tjera, gjë të cilën e kanë shpikur njerëzit.
Nga argumentet e përmendura kuptuam se Mevludi është risi e shemtuar e shpikur në fe dhe se nuk lejohet pajtimi më të. Nëse kjo ka të bëj me ditëlindjen e të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] atëherë nënkuptohet se kjo vlenë edhe për festat tjera të shpikura me rastin e datëlindjes së njerëzve.
Është obligim i dijetarëve dhe sundimtarëve në çdo vend të botës Islame t’ua shpjegojnë njerëzvë këtë risi, ta refuzojnë duke refuzar të vepruarit me të, t’ua shpjegojnë mënyrën e drejtë për madhërim të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], të pëngojnë praktikimin e këtyre bidatëve duke e zbatuar obligimin e këshillës për All-llahun.
Shumë prej dijetarëve të njohur Mevludin e konsiderojnë si gjë e shpikur e cila nuk ka bazë në fenë Islame. 
Obligim i gjithëve është të kemi frikë prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], ta llogarisim vetën për veprat që i bëjmë, ti respektojmë kufijtë e All-llahut, të mos shpikim në fe risi sepse feja është e plotësuar. I Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] vdiq dhe Ummetin e tij e la në një rrugë të qartë nga e cila nuk largohet përpos atij që është shkatërruar. 
All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] e lusim që të na udhëzon neve dhe gjithë muslimanët në rrugën e drejtë, të na mbron prej bidateve dhe epshit, të na begaton me kapje të fortë për Kur’anin dhe Sunnetin, të veprojmë dhe thërrasim në të duke braktisur rrugën e atyre që kundërshtojnë sunnetin. E lusim t’i forcon sundimtarët ta zbatojnë obligimin e tyre, ta ndihmojnë të vërtetën duke shkatërruar shkaqet e sherrit. Ai me të vërtetë është ndihmës i fortë.
Në fund lutjet dhe përshëndetjet e All-llahut qofshin për të Dërguarin e All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem].
Abdul Aziz ibën Abdull-llah ibën Baz rahimehull-llah
Shqipëroi: Talha Kurtishi


Ibën Bazi, 09.05.2003

----------


## Kandili 1

Khan, faleminderit burre!
Ceshtja qenka shume e qarte.

----------


## altin55

Kandil dhe nje nga dijetaret e medhenj te kohes Ibun Uthejemini (Allahu e meshirofte)

: 1115 Data: 09.05.2003
Pyetja: Është pyetur Shejh Muhammed ibën Salih El Uthejmin All-llahu e mëshiroftë për qëndrimin e sheriatit në lidhje kremtimin e mevludit?

Përgjigjja: 
    Kjo ishte përgjigja e tij :
1) Data në të cilën ka lindur i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] nuk mundët të caktohet me bindje të prerë. Disa nga historianët pohojnë se data në të cilën ka lindur i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është 9/Rebiul Evvel e jo 12/Rebiul Evvel siç është përhapur. Nëse kjo është e saktë atëherë kremtimi i 12/Rebiul Evvelit është pa bazë në aspektin historik.
2) Nga aspekti i sheriatit kremtimi i Mevludit nuk ka bazë sepse po të kishte bazë do ta bëntë i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ose do ta porosiste Ummetin e tij. Kështu ajo do të mbahej mend dhe do të transmetohej dhe praktikohej.
All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: “Ne me madhërinë Tonë e shpallëm Kur’anin dhe Ne gjithsesi jemi mbrojtës të tij.” El Hixhr, 9
Pasiqë kuptuam se kjo nuk ka ndodhë kuptuam se kjo nuk është prej fesë dhe ajo që nuk është prej fesë nuk lejohet të adhurohet All-llahu me të, sepse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ka caktuar rrugën e cila na shpien drejt Tij. Këtë rrugë na e ka treguar i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe nuk na lejohet që në si robër të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të shpikim rrugë tjera. Kjo vepër (shpikja e adhurimeve) është krimë kundër All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe përgënjeshtron ajetin në të cilin All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: “Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe” Maide, 3
Themi po të ishte mevludi nga feja e plotësuar do të ishte i pranishëm para se të vdes i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] pasiqë mevludi nuk ka qenë i njohur në kohën e Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] atëherë nuk është prej fesë së plotësuar sepse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: ”Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj…”
Ai i cili pohon se kjo është nga feja e plotësuar e shpikur pas të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] përgënjeshtron ajetin në fjalë.
Ata me praktikimin e Mevludit dëshirojnë të shprehin dashurinë ndaj të Dërguarit duke e nxitur njëri tjetrin dhe duke i zgjuar aspiratat elarta ndaj ta Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Nik ka dyshim se shprehja e dashurisë ndaj të Dërguarit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është pjesë e Imanit dhe nuk ka dyshim se a ii cili nuk e don të Dërguarin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] më tepër se çdo gjë nuk e ka shijuar ëmbëlsinë e Imanit. Të gjitha këto janë adhurime të kërkura në fe vetëm se ato duhet të praktikohen në mënyrë të cilën na e ka mësuar All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] dhe i Dërguari i Tij [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e jo duke shpikur ibadete dhe adhurime të tjera siç është Mevludi. Në këtë rast nuk pranohet puna e tyre (shprehja e dashurisë dhe respektit ndaj të Dërguarit) sepse kanë gabuar mënyrën (kanë shpikur gjë të cilën nuk e ka praktikuar i Dërguari i All-llahut ).
Pastaj ne dëgjojmë shumë për gjërat e shemtura që ndodhin gjatë kremtimit të Mevludit, gjëra të cilat nuk i pranon as sheriati e as logjika e shëndosh. Në shumë prej kasideve që lexohen gjat kremtimit të mevludit i Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ngritet më lartë se sa është vendi i Tij. Disa njerëz duke e madhëruar të Dërguarin e kanë bërë të njejtë sikur All-llahu, All-llahu na ruajt.
Disa prej mendjelehtëve të mashtruar kur lexojnë vargjet për lindjen e tij ngriten në këmbë në shenjë respekti duke thënë erdhi shpirti it ë Dërguarit pra të ngritemi në këmbë në shenjë respekti. Kjo me të vërtetë është mendjelehtësi.
I Dërguari i All-llahut [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka urrejtur që për Të të ngriten në këmbë shokët e Tij dhe ata e zbatonin dëshirën e tij edhe pse më shumë se çdo gjë e donin.
Ky bidat është shpikur pas shekullit të tretë dhe është përzier me shumë gjëra që nuk janë prej Islamit siç është përzierja mes burrave dhe grave dhe shumë gjëra tjera. 

Shqipëroi: Talha Kurtishi


Ibën Uthejmin, 09.05.2003

----------


## Sabriu

> O Sabri ketu eshte komuniteti musliman 
> ato qe ti ke shkruar nuk kane te bejne me fene e Allahut te Madheruar
> 
> Allahu te udhezoft


Gjendja e disa muslimanëve sot, nusliman, por i padijshëm.

----------


## ramazan_it

Selam alejkum we rahmetullah we berekatuhu.Sa i përket Mevludit;Allahu ta shpërbleftë or vëlla Khan për mundin që po bën për të sqaru gjëjat shtesë që janë futur pa asçfarë argumenti sipas fesë së Allahut dhe duhet me u bë me dije atyreve që flasin në emër të islamit,që të argumentohen vetëm se me Ku'ran dhe Sunet dhe jo sipas ndjenjat,apo epshet,ose interesave personale.Se këtu në rastëse ky forum llogaritet se është forumi i muslimanëve,atëherë duhet që të kemi shumë kujdes në atë që shkruhet.Dhe në rastëse ndonjëri nuk është i sigurtë në atë çështje është më mirë që të mos flasë se sa të flet gjëja të kota dhe ofenduese.Apeloj të gjithë vëllezërit musliman që të kenë kujdes në provokimet që ju bëhen,që të mos ngute,por të bëjnë sabr(durim),se me sabr kan fitu Xhenetin e Allahut njerëzite devotshëm.Lus Allahun e Madhërueshëm që t'ma zgjidhë nijen e gjuhës time që të këshilloj nga e mira dhe të ndaloj nga e keqa.Selam alejkum.

----------


## Sabriu

> Persa i perket Mevludit eshte nje pyetje qe me brengos qe disa vite.
> Me ka rene ne shume raste te perjetoj organizimin e Mevludit per te vdekurit,qofshin te afermit e mi ,qofshin persona me te larget.
> Cka me pat ra ne sy gjate lutjeve te tilla, ishin lutjet qe beheshin per Muhamedin(a.s.),e Mevludi organizohej,behej njet, per te porsa vdekurin!!
> Tash une jam ne dileme.
> 
> Do t`u falenderohesha nese me sqaroni kete ceshtje.
> Te ua them te drejten, per kete ceshtje me deshire e kisha lexue komentin e Rapsodit!Me ka rene te lexoj disa shkrime te tij dhe e kam verejt se eshte mjaft permbajtesor dhe argumentues.
> 
> Ju faleminderit per mirekuptimin.



M. Haxhiq & M. B. & XH. LLatiq. 

MEVLUDI

- historiku dhe rëndësia -

Muslimanët në mbarë botën, pra edhe në viset tona, për çdo vit me rastin e 12 rebiul-evvelit, ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut Muhammedit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, organizojnë manifestime të rastit dhe gazmende. Në këtë mënyrë, ata, të gëzuar dhe krenar, shprehin dashuri dhe respekt ndaj Pejgamberit, jetës së tij, detyrës dhe mësimit pejgamberik që ua ka lënë në amanet.
Njëkohësisht, ky moment i volitshëm është rasti që të përgjigjemi në disa pyetje në lidhje me organizimin e manifestimeve të këtilla dhe të ngjashme. Menjëherë të themi se përgjigjja në to nuk do të jetë e pranueshme njëlloj nga të gjithë: disa tashmë e kanë përgjigjen (si dhe, kryesisht, në të gjitha pyetjet), të tjerët me vështirësi do ta pranojnë, ndërsa të tretëve ajo fare nuk do tu interesojë. Në fakt, këta të tretët, të nxitur nga besimi i sinqertë në Allahun xhel-le shenuhu dhe në nënshtrim të plotë për Të, dhe nuk mendojnë për shumë çështje që të gjitha të tjerat i kanalizojnë në diskutime të zjarrta, sepse bindja dhe besimi i tyre në udhëheqjen e Allahut është aq i fortë sa që me asgjë nuk mund të luhatet.
Pyetjet e theksuara janë: Kur kanë filluar muslimanët ta shënojnë ditëlindjen e të Dërguarit të Allahut? Si e kanë bërë këtë? Çfarë është qëndrimi dhe dispozitat e sheriatit në lidhje me shënimin e ditëlindjes së Muhammedit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem? Si do të duhej sot të shënohet kjo datë e rëndësishme në jetën e muslimanëve? Dhe, më në fund, mbi mevludin si një poezi fetare.
Në përpjekje të përgjigjjes në këto pyetje, do të mbështetemi, në radhë të parë, në burimet autentike tradicionale islame, por do të kemi kujdes edhe për nevojat bashkëkohore të besimtarit tonë që jeton në kushte qenësisht të ndryshme nga ato në të cilat kanë jetuar gjeneratat e mëhershme të muslimanëve.

Fillimet e shënimit të mevludit

Që nga kohërat e lashta te të gjitha bashkësitë ekziston tradita që solemnisht të shënohen datat e rëndësishme nga e kaluara e tyre siç janë lindja e heronjve të cilët me veprën dhe jetën e tyre kanë pasur ndikim të dukshëm për të kaluarën dhe të ardhmën e tyre. Duke e shënuar kujtimin për to, ato bashkësi, në realitet, shprehin falënderim, respekt dhe admirim me ata njerëz dhe njëkohësisht shprehin gatishmëri për ta vazhduar veprën e tyre.
Muslimanët në mbarë botën ardhjen e të Dërguarit të Allahut e konsiderojnë si mëshirën më të madhe të Allahut xh.sh. për njerëzit (Ne të kemi dërguar, padyshim, vetëm si mëshirë për botat  Kurani), andaj ditëlindjen e tij e shënojnë në mënyrë të përshtatshme me të dhe me mësimet të cilat nga Allahu xh.sh. ua ka komunikuar njerëzve.
Edhepse nuk kemi transmetime plotësisht të besueshme mbi atë se kur saktësisht muslimanët kanë filluar ta shënojnë lindjen e Pejgamberit të tyre, megjithatë me mjaft siguri mund të themi se tradita kthehet larg në të kaluarën e tyre, në shekujt e parë pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit. Historianët që e studiojnë Sirën (jetën dhe veprën) e të Dërguarit të Allahut shënojnë faktin e padyshimtë se muslimanët kanë filluar shumë herët ta shënojnë datën e lindjes së Pejgamberit të Allahut. Banorët e Mekkes, pohojnë ata, më 12 rebiul-evvel, ditën e lindjes së të të Dërguarit të Allahut, për çdo vit e vizitonin xhaminë e cila ka qenë e ndërtuar në vendin ku më parë ekzistonte shtëpia ku është lindur Pejgamberi. Ibn Zahire në librin e tij El-xhamiu el-latifu fi fadli Mekkete ve ehliha ve binai el-Bejti eshs-sherif thotë: Sa u përket vendeve në të cilat organizohen manifestimet dhe mbahen gazmendet, vendi i tillë më i ndershëm, pa dyshim, është ai ku është lindur i Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-leme Në Mekke ishte adet që më 12 rebiu-l-evvel për çdo vit kadiu i medhhebit shafiij të bëjë përgatitje për vizitën e atij vendi të ndershëm, dhe atë pas namazit të akshamit, në përcjellje të një mase të madhe e cila bante fenera dhe pishtarë. Me atë rast, pas fjalimit të rastit i janë drejtuar lutjet Allahut xh.sh. për mirëqenien e halifit, prefektit të Mekkes, kadiut shafiij dhe mbarë muslimanëve. Pastaj janë kthyer në Haremi-sherif para kohës së jacisë dhe janë ulur pran Mekami Ibrahimit, në afërsi të Kubbetul-ferrashinit. Përseri kanë bërë lutje për mirëqenie të të sipërpërmendurve, në prani të kadiut, të juristëve të sheriatit dhe autoriteteve të tjera. Pas jacisë janë shpërndarë nëpër shtëpi të tyre.
Para fillimit të shënimit zyrtar të ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alehi ve sel-leme, disa individë të devotshëm me autoritet në popull, në shenjë të shprehjes së respektit ndaj Pejgamberit, e shënonin ditën e lindjes së tij. Kështu Muhammed ibn Ali el-Kerhî, i njohur për devotshmërinë e tij të madhe, i ka agjëruar të gjitha ditët e vitit përveç dy Bajramëve dhe ditës së lindjes së Pejgamberit. Këtë ditë, ai gjithashtu e konsidernte festë islame, e cila për nga rëndësia aspak nuk ngel prapa Bajramëve.
 Këto të dhëna autentike dhe të ngjashmet me to që i hasim në veprat mbi jetën e Pejgamberit vërtetojnë se muslimanët kanë filluar ta shënojnë ditëlindjen e Pejgamberit para fundit të shek. II Hixhrij, e ndoshta edhe më herët.
Sa i përket shënimit zyrtar të mevludit, që nënkupton qasjen më të organizuar të këtij manifestimi nga pikëpamja shpirtërore dhe materiale, ai ka pasuar dukshëm më vonë, më shpesh në formë të tubimit vjetor me përmasa dukshëm më të mëdha. Vetëm atëherë kjo traditë ka hyrë në radhën e traditës pozitive të trashëguar që është kultivuar në të dyja nivelet: zyrtar dhe privat. Kjo do të kontribuojë që kjo traditë në vetëdijen e masave të gjëra popullore të fitojë tipare të ibadetit, përkatësisht të aktit fetar. Duke zënë vend të tillë, ajo edhe më tepër fiton rëndësi dhe shenjtëri në zemrat e besimtarëve islamë të mbarë botës.
Studimet serioze të Sires tregojnë se në fillim të shek. IV Hixhrij shënimi i ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut ka qenë praktikë vetëm në disa vende. Vetëm me ardhjen e dinastisë Fatimije në pushtet në Egjipt, Sham dhe Hixhaz, kjo traditë ngritet në manifestim zyrtar sikur edhe traditat tjera të cilat Fatimijt i kanë kultivuar (Viti i Ri hixhrij, Ashureja etj.). për një kohë shumë të shkurtër kjo bëhet e pranueshme edhe në mjediset tjera islame, që do të kontribuojë të mbetët shumë gjatë edhe pas shkuarjes së dinastisë Fatimije nga pushteti. Kështu edhe në kohën e Salahuddin Ejjubit kjo traditë vazhdon të jetojë në masat e gjëra të popullit, ndonëse më nuk është shënuar zyrtarisht deri kur sundimtari i Mosulit Muzaferudin Kevkeberi (vdiq më 529 h) përsëri e zyrtarizon shënimin e ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut. Ai, pra, ka qenë sundimtari i parë pas Fatimijve i cili zyrtarisht e ka shënuar ditëlindjen e Pejgamberit me çka e ka tërhequr vëmendjen e bashkëkohasve dhe historianëve të cilët në mënyrë lavdëruese shkruan për këtë iniciativë të tij, duke e konsideruar si fillim të vënies në praktikë të një tradite të bukur (sunnetun hasenetun) të cilën muslimanët e veprojnë edhe sot. Shënimin e tij të ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit Ebu Shebe në librin e tij El-Bais e përshkruan kështu: Ndër gjërat më të bukura, të cilat në kohën tonë janë bërë traditë, bën pjesë ajo që për çdo vit bëhet në Erbil në ditën e lindjes së Muhammedit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e kjo është që njerëzit atë ditë të gazmohen dhe stolisen, u ndihmojnë të varfërve dhe bëjnë vepra tjera të mira. Kjo vepër, përveç asaj që ndihmohen të varfërit, dëshmon se ai që e kryen, e do dhe respekton Pejgamberin alejhisselam, e falënderon Zotin për begatinë më të madhe e kjo është që Allahu në atë ditë e ka dhuruar të Dërguarin e Tij të fundit, i cili është mëshirë për mbarë botën.
Nga kjo që u ekspozua mund të konkludohet se shënimi i ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, nuk bën pjesë në festat e theksuara me Sunnetin e Pejgamberit dhe nuk hyn në tërësinë e detyrave fetare.
Edhe pse muslimanët shumë herët kanë filluar të interesohen për kohën dhe vendin e lindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut, duke i shënuar solemnisht në jetën e tyre private, interesimi zyrtar fillon vetëm kah fundi i shek. III hixhrij. Kjo traditë, që në fillim ishte e kufizuar vetëm në disa vende, së shpejti gjallërohet në të gjitha vendet islame. Sot muslimanët në mbarë rruzullin tokësor e shënojnë lindjen e tij, zyrtarisht dhe privatisht, duke organizuar solemnitete të rastit në të cilat, në realitet, e shprehin respektin e tyre dhe përkushtimin ndaj jetës, veprës dhe mësimeve të të Dërguarit të fundit të Allahut.

 Qëndrimi i dijetarëve (ulemave) 
ndaj shënimit të ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit

Është e nevojshme menjëherë të thuhet se manifestimi solemn i ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alehi ve sel-lem, nuk bën pjesë në ibadete siç janë p.sh. namazi, agjërimi, zekati, haxhi etj. As vetë dita e lindjes nuk është ditë feste siç është Bajrami i Ramazanit dhe ai i Kurbanit që bien më datat 1 Shevval dhe 10 Dhul-hixhxhe.
Pasiqë kjo është risi në Islam, disa dijetarë islamë, në të kaluarën dhe në të tashmën, kanë shprehur mospajtimin e vet me të, duke e konsideruar, në bazë të haditheve, se secila risi është lajthitje dhe çdo lajthitje shpie në Xhehennem. (Këtë hadith e theksojnë Muslimi, Ebu Davudi, Nesaiju, Ibn Maxhe etj.). Në këtë grup të dijetarëve islamë bën pjesë edhe Ibni Tejmije, Taxhudin Fakihani dhe disa të tjerë, veçmas në këtë më të zëshëm janë ithtarët e mësimit vehabij. Mospajtimin e tyre e arsyetojnë me frikën nga kulti i personalitetit në Islam po qoftë edhe nëse ka të bëjë me vetë të Dërguarin e Allahut. Mirëpo, ata harrojnë se asnjëherë askush nga muslimanët nuk ka pohuar se shënimi i ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit është obligim fetar përkatësisht ibadet i urdhëruar. Përkundrazi, është bindje dominuese te muslimanët se kjo është vetëm një traditë e mirë, si një mënyrë më e rëndomtë e shprehjes së dashurisë dhe respektit ndaj Pejgamberit të madh, ndaj jetës dhe veprës së tij.
Ky qëndrim gjithashtu është i bazuar në hadithe të të Dërguarit të Allahut, si p.sh.: Kush e vë në praktikë një adet të mirë, i takon shpërblimi për të dhe shpërblimi i atij që vepron sipas tij E kush, prap, e vë në praktikë një adet të keq, i takon për të dënimi si dhe dënimi i atij që vepron sipas tij (Hadithet e kuptimit të tillë dhe të ngjashme i shënojnë: Muslimi, Tirmidhiu, Ahmed ibn Hanbeli, Darimiu, Ibn Maxhe dhe Nesaiu.). Megjithatë, mendimin e shumicës dërmuese muslimane (rej al xhumhur) e mbështet fetvaja e hafiz Ibni Haxherit: Shënimi i mevludit është risi (bidat) në Islam. Nuk e kanë bërë këtë muslimanët e parë të mirë në tre shekujt e parë pas Pejgamberit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem. Përveç kësaj, në organizimin e mevludit ka dukuri të mira dhe të këqia, andaj kush u shmanget të këqiave, e i vepron të mirat, atëherë mevludi i tij është risi e mirë (bidati haseneh). Unë i kam shikuar burimet fetare dhe për mevludin kam gjetur mbështetje dhe argument të fortë. Në Sahihun e Buhariut qëndron se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, kur ka shkuar prej Mekkes në Medine, i ka gjetur Ebrejtë duke e agjëruar « Jevmi-ashuren ». I pyet se përse e agjërojnë, e ata i përgjigjen se e agjërojnë për arsye se Zoti atë ditë e ka përmbytur Faraonin kurse e  ka shpëtuar Musain dhe popullin e tij, andaj ata duke e agjëruar atë ditë, i shprehin falënderimin e tyre Zotit. Muhammedi alejhisselam me atë rast thotë: Ne kemi më përparësi që ta nderojmë Musain dhe i urdhëron që atë ditë ta agjërojnë edhe muslimanët. Nga kjo kuptohet se është vepër e mirë të bëhen vepra që i do Zoti çdo vit në atë ditë kur ka ndodhur ndonjë begati e Zotit. E ku ka begati më të madhe se sa Lindja e Alejhisselamit? » Andaj, shënimi i ditëlindjes së Alejhisselamit duke kryer vepra të dashura për Allahun është çështje e bukur » (M. Hanxhiq). 
Ndër dijetarët islamë të cilët, nga pikëpamja fetare, shënimin e mevludit e numërojnë në traditë të bukur përveç Ibn Haxherit të përmendur, bëjnë pjesë : Ebu Sheme, Ibn al-Xhezeri, Ibn Dihje, Es-Sujuti, Ibn al-Haxhxh etj.

Si të shënohet lindja e të Dërguarit sot ?

Është fakt se sot shumë muslimanë janë larguar nga Kurani dhe Sunneti, gjë që ka shpënë gjer te ndarja e tyre në grupe dhe drejtime. Pikëpamjet e tyre të ndryshme ndaj traditës së trashëguar islame, ka shpënë, nga ana tjetër, gjer te paraqitja e mënyrave të ndryshme të shënimit të disa traditave. Kështu edhe shënimi i ditëlindjes së të Dërguarit të Allahut në shumë mjedise e ka humbur kuptimin dhe qëllimin e tij të vërtetë, duke u shndërruar kryesisht në formalizëm të thjeshtë, nga theksimi i luksit e gjer te shpenzimet e tepruara në gjithëçka, që gjithsesi, është në kundërshtim me mësimet themelore islame.
Që ta ketë kuptimin e vet esencial shënimi i ditëlindjes së.
të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, nevojitet, para së gjithash, që të organizohet në mënyrë islame, karakteristikë e të cilit është modestia dhe devotshmëria. Pastaj, ky rast do të duhej të jetë shtytje e re për fisnikërimin tonë me virtyte që e kanë stolisur personalitetin e të Dërguarit të Allahut. Duke e përkujtuar atë, jetën dhe veprën e tij, ne në realitet, çdo herë riobligohemi se do ta ndjekim Udhëzimin të cilin na e ka dorëzuar nga Allahu xh.sh. duke na e afruar në jetë ashtu siç na e ka treguar ai.

Mevludi si poezi fetare

Si krijimtari letrare, mevludet në gjuhën tonë (fjala është për gjuhën boshnjake, përkthyesi) shumicën e motiveve dhe standardeve të vargnimit e kanë marrë prej letërsive orientale-islame. Me këtë rast, para së gjithash, mendojmë në vargun me njëmbëdhjetë rrokje me cezurë specifike të fortë pas rrokjes së katërt dhe të tetë (4/ /4//3). Ky është ai vargu i njëjtë trokaik trigjymtyrësh me dy cezura dhe me daktil, me këtë rast shpesh me klauzulë femrërore, që e hasim edhe në poezinë tonë gojore.
Vargu njëmbëdhjetërrokjesh i mevludit, përveç që ka bloka konvencionale metrike, njëkohësisht është edhe tërësi e përfunduar sintaktike. Rima është e puthur (çift, aa), në mevludet më të vjetër kryesisht daktile dhe vokale.
Shkenca jonë mbi letërsinë nuk e precizon kohën e fillimit të njëmbëdhjetërrokshit për të cilin është fjala. Svetozar Petroviqi, duke folur për vargun në librin Hyrje në letërsi (Zagreb, 1983) paraqet qëndrimin i cili na duket mjaft interesant për analizë të mëtejme. Ai thotë: Dhjetërrokshet epike e kanë shtyrë njëmbëdhjetërrokshin dhe dymbëdhjetërrokshin tek, dy vargjet të cilat në letërsinë tonë kanë një të shkuar mjaft të gjatë, por në çdo periudhë të letërsisë më tepër janë mbështetur në modele të huaja bashkëkohore se sa në ato të vjetrat autoktone, andaj historia e tyre e vërtetë në poezinë tonë fillon vetëm me fillimin e shek. XX. (fq. 383).
Nisur nga fakti i pamohueshëm se mevludi i parë në gjuhën boshnjake, ai i Gasheviqit (është shkruar para diç më pak se 100 vjet), në realitet imitim i mevludit shumë më të njohur të Sulejman Qelebiut (Mevludi Nebi, 1409) të shkruar po ashtu në njëmbëdhjetë rrokje, atëherë do të jetë e qartë se prej nga ka ardhur njëmbëdhjetërrokshi në këtë formë të krijimtarisë letrare muslimane.
Mevludi i Sulejman Qelebiut  për të cilin orientalistët tanë thonë se paraqet fillimin e letërsisë origjinale osmane (F. Bajraktareviq) dhe se është kryevepër e letërsisë osmane (V. Boshkov)  në aspektin formal nuk është origjinal. Ai e ka marrë njëmbëdhjetërrokshin arab remel në skemës vijuese:
- ﻥ - -   | - ﻥ - -  |    - - ﻥ -
( Fa- i la- tun | fa- i  la tun | fa- i  lun )

Kjo formë metrike në letërsinë turke është e njohur  në modifikim duke marrë parasysh natyrën e ndryshme të gjuhës turke dhe arabe nga aspekti i metrikës  qysh në shek. XIV, e hasim edhe në letërsinë persishte dhe atë në veprën më të njohur të mbarë letërsisë islame, në Mesnevinë e  Xhelaludin Rumiut.
 Natyrisht, natyra e këtij punimi nuk është që të hulumtojë prejardhjen dhe rrugën e njëmbëdhjetërrokshit, por ta theksojë faktin se një « arketip » letrar formal (Frye) me sukses është « shpërngulur », pasi ka gjetur vend më parë në letërsitë më të njohura orientale-islame : arabe, persiane, turke, në letërsinë muslimane të Bosnjes, e edhe në letërsitë tjera si shqipe, polake (belloruse) që e kanë krijuar muslimanët. Pasi që « ndonjë gjuhe i përgjigjet më tepër ndonjë sistem i caktuar i vargnimit », ndërsa mënyra e ndërtimit të vargut varet nga natyra e gjuhës në të cilën krijohet » (S. Petroviq),  remel-i njëmbëdhjetërrokësh në gjuhën tonë, në mevludet tona, ka gjetur modifikimin e vet dhe ka mbijetuar plotë një shekull, e edhe sot jeton.
Duke folur mbi artin islam, R. Garodi me një rast qartazi thekson se ai e ka « kodin » dhe « gramatikën » e vet, elementet që vazhdojnë në mënyrë invariante dhe të cilat mund të ndryshohen. Ekspertët muslimanë të artit  ndoshta nën ndikimin e frymës së fesë së tyre  sikur nuk i duan eksperimentet. Më me dëshirë shkojnë konventave të çelura duke bartë në to një pjesë të vetën. Kjo më së miri shihet në ndërtimin dhe përpunimin artistik të xhamive, qendra të artit islam. Të gjitha xhamitë në botë janë të njëjta: për nga përfaqësimi dhe orientimi i  elementeve (kodi), por megjithatë ndryshojnë: për nga modifikimi artistik i atyre elementeve (gramatika). Njëjtë shikohet edhe në letërsinë islame kur është fjala për mevludet. Të gjithë i kanë të njëjta elementet e kompozimit, (edhe tonin e kanë të njëjtë !)  por, secili « lexues » lirisht mund tia jepë kajdën (melodinë) dhe gjatë interpretimit ta rregullojë njëmbëdhjetërrokshin e mevludit.
Këtu, po ashtu, na duket me rëndësi të diskutohet edhe një çështje. Kjo është raporti i të vërtetës artistike të mevludëve tanë dhe, si të thuhet, të vërtetës fetare të lindjes dhe personalitetit të Muhammedit a.s.
Disa fragmente, apo madje edhe disa tërësi të poezisë së mevludit, janë të viteve të tetëdhjeta, pas daljes së një mevludi të shkruar në gjashtëmbëdhjetë rrokje, kanë qenë të sulmuar joshkencërisht nga ana e ortodoksëve tanë të cilët nuk kanë qenë të udhëzuar në natyrën e veprës letrare-artistike. Vërejtja e atyre fragmenteve të mevludit ishte në atë se gjoja ata, nuk janë « të vërtetë ». janë shtruar kësi pyetje : Si mund të bëj sexhde Qabja në çastin e lindjes së Muhammedit a.s., si mund të bisedojnë e të gazmohen anët e Qabesë etj. ?
Hyrja e tillë në veprën artistike-letrare (kurse ne insistojmë mu në atë se poezitë e mevludit, panegjirikët janë forma më e popullarizuar e letërsisë te ne - A. Hauser) sot, pas katër revolucioneve në shkencën mbi letërsinë, është e palejueshme. 
Rregulli themelor i drejtimeve bashkëkohore të hulumtimit në letërsi është se vepra letrare-artistike është indiferente ndaj të vërtetës filozofike, shkencore (më shpesh historike), madje edhe ndaj asaj fetare. Askush nuk ka të drejtë që në bazë të veprës letrare të marrë qëndrime filozofike, shkencore apo religjioze. Në këtë kontekst do të themi: poezia e mevludit nuk është as nuk mund të jetë bazë apo burim për marrjen e vendimeve fetare, në këtë rast mbi të dërguarin Muhammedin a.s. kush dëshiron që të informohet për këtë, le të lexojë vepra shkencore, historike të cilat në pjesën më të madhe përmbajnë rrëfime autentike nga jeta dhe për jetën e Muhammedit a.s.
Në realitet, të gjithë autorët e paraqitur në këtë përmbledhje janë me arsimim fetar, por kjo neve, derisa i lexojmë apo «i këndojmë » vargjet e tyre, nuk na intereson. Neve na intereson shkathtësia e tyre letrare !
Ata, sigurisht, nuk i kanë thyer normat themelore të Islamit kur i kanë bartur ato në botën e tyre artistike.
Pasiqë Islami është liri për qenien e njeriut në totalitet, andaj edhe liri për kreativitetin e tyre, për imagjinatën e tyre (krijuese), pse të na godas neve ajo që poetët muslimanë, për shkak të ekspresivitetit të shprehjes së tyre, duke u përpjekur ta shprehin entuziazmin e vet, të vërtetën e vet artistike, vizionin dhe raportin e vet ndaj Pejgamberit, njeriut të cilin muslimanët jashtëzakonisht e duan por nuk e adhuronë, të shërbehen me mjete stilistike mjaft të shpeshta letrare si: personifikimi, në të cilin sipas definicionit, gjërave (të vdekura) u jepen veti të njeriut (Anët e Qabes njëra-tjetrës i dhanë haber), ose me hiperbollë emërore apo foljore, me smadhim ( ********  ) apo me ndonjë mjet tjetër të shprehjes ?
Këtu janë shprehur ndjenjat e tyre të vërteta, e me mjete shprehëse edhe ndjenjat tona, dhe edhe më të vërteta janë nëse janë më intenzive dhe më të begatshme, ndërkaq është krejtësisht irelevante se a është përkulur vërtetë Qabja kur është lindur Muhammedi a.s. apo jo.
Madje, edhe ky është publiku musliman, tek i cili arti joelit islam gjerë e gjatë është pranuar, jashtëzakonisht është ndier!  mevludet të cilët janë racionalizuar, autorët e të cilëve i janë shmangur lirisë më të madhe të imagjinatës, pa marrë parasysh që formalisht mund të shpiejnë gjer në perfeksionim, artistikisht shpesh janë të vdekur. Ka pasur propozime që fragmentet e tilla të mos përfshihen në këtë përmbledhje, por fakti se nisma të këtilla bëhen në disa decenie, se duhet ruajtur tërë krijimtaria jonë me frymëzim islam, ka predominuar në vendimin që të gjitha mevludet tona në mënyrë integrale të gjenden në një libër.1)

Përktheu:

Miftar AJDINI

----------


## Expedition

ik o sabri se po le nam, nuk kane baze ne Islam keto qe thua

----------


## Sabriu

> ik o sabri se po le nam, nuk kane baze ne Islam keto qe thua


Nëse tubimit për namazin e xhumasë i përbishtrohen sende të këqija nuk mund të thuhet se tubimi për xhuma është haram, por përbishtrimet janë haram. E kështu është puna edhe me mevlud!

----------


## Expedition

Sabri me i kthjellet ne gjykim . ceshtja e mevludit qe eshte haram, kete dhe nje femi 5 vjezc e  kupton

ajeti kuranor “Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe” Maide, 3

dhe hadithi i Muhammedit “Kush në këtë çështjen tonë shpikë diç që nuk është prej saj ajo (gjë e shpikur) është e refuzuar.”

kuptohet qarte qe feja eshte e plotesuar

ditlindjen e tij nuk e ka festuar as vet i Derguari i Allahut as dhe shoket e tij besnik ,
sigurisht qe dhe ne nuk na lejohet 

cdo shpikje eshte bidat dhe cdo bidat eshte lajthitje dhe te con ne zjarr Muhammedi s.a.s i ka thene keto fjal

----------


## Sabriu

Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku (1853-1913)


Shkruan:Sabri SELMANI


Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku i përket plejadës se nderuar të figurave të shquara të kulturës shqiptare në periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare.

Jeta e tij nuk ka qenë e qetë, përkundrazi ajo qe e vështirë, plot shqetësime e brenga, me lëvizje të detyruara nga rrethanat tragjiko - historike në prag e gjatë Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.

Nga gjurmimi i literaturës së shumtë e nga autobiografia e tij mësojmë se lindi në Ulqin më 1853 dhe pati disa emra, si: Ali Riza, Ali Gjoka dhe Ali Ulqinaku, mbiemër të cilin e mori nga vendlindia.1 Babai i tij quhej Jakup Behluli prej fisit Usta Ali, me profesion barkatar, me banim pranë plazhit të vogël të Ulqinit.2

Shkollimi i Hafiz Aliut u bë në dy faza; shkollën fillore dhe një pjesë të medresesë i kreu në Ulqin, ndërsa vazhdimin dhe përfundimin e saj në Shkodër, në medresenë e Bushatllinjve, ku mori edhe ixhazetin (diplomën). Në medresenë e Ulqinit pati myderriz (profesor) myftiun Sali ef. Hylen, një patriot që përfaqësonte interesat e popullit, që kishte ndikim të madh në të dhe që luftoi heroikisht për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit kundër agresionit të Malit të Zi e ushtrisë turke në vitet 1876-77 dhe 1880; Me këtë rast Sali Hylja deklaroi botërisht me anë të një fetfaje se nuk ishte gjynah, por përkundrazi detyrë nderi të rrëmbeje armët e të luftoje për mbrojtjen e vendit, qoftë edhe kundër sulltanit-halif.3 Ky veprim ishte ndër rastet e rralla e të admirueshme që një drejtues fetar të ftonte popullin të luftonte kundër ushtrisë me të njëjtin besim fetar, duke u nisur nga parimi "Atdheu mbi të gjitha". Në të dy betejat për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit me armë në dorë mori pjesë edhe i riu Ali Ulqinaku. Për këtë kontribut u dekorua nie medaljen"Për veprimtari patriotike" si aktivist i dalluar dhe luftëtar i Lidhjes së Prizrenit.4

Nga profesori i tij medresisti Aliu nuk mësoi vetëm për hoxhë, për dije, për kulturë, por edhe për edukatë të shëndoshë patriotike, të cilën e thelloi në vitet e mëvonshme në shkollë, gjatë jetës e punës në Shkodër e në Lezhë.

Me rënien e Ulqinit nën Malin e Zi familja e tij, bashkë me qindra familje të tjera ulqinake u shpërngulën në Shkodër si emigrantë, ku gjetën strehim, punë, mikpritje e përkrahje dashmirëse për inkuadrim familjar e shoqëror, ashtu si shqiptarët e tjerë nga viset shqiptare në Mal të Zi e në Kosovë.

Aliu në Shkodër, përveç përfundirnit të shkollës fitoi një përvojë të pasur nga personalitete atdhetare, kulturore e përparimtare të kohës, si: Daut Boriçi, Isuf Tabaku, Sheh Shamia etj., nga traditat e shquara të qytetit të lashtë e me histori të shkëlqyer, si dhe nga ndikimi i qytetërimit dhe'kulturës perëndimore.5

Djali i Hafiz Aliut, Seiti, në parathënien e Mevludit përshkruan gjendjen shpirtërore të babait në atë kohë, na jep disa cilësi të portretit të tij intelektual: "Në Shkodër nuk gjente asnjë mjet për të ngushllue shpirtin e vet të dishpruem nga humbja e vatrës prindërore.I ndjeri hafiz Ali, kishte me vedi një shpirt të madh të pajosun me një kulturë të naltë theologjike, me natyrë të mprehtë poetike e me ndërgjegje të kullueme dhe të edukueme simbas parimeve t'Islamizmës..."6

Në vitin 1882 emërohet mësues i shkollës fillore në lagjen "Dudas" të Shkodrës. Është me shumë interes autobiografia e tij e paraqitur në Ministrinë e Arsimit të Turqisë për t'u pranuar mësues. Në të ai deklaronte: "Gjuha ime asht shqipja, shkruaj e flas arabisht, turqisht e shqip".7

Ndonëse me kulturë orientale, hoxhë, nën pushtimin turk, me rrogë nga sulltani, ai pohon me krenari identitetin e tij kombëtar.

Në vitin 1884 u transferua në Lezhë, ku fillimisht kreu detyrën e mësuesit e të imamit. Falë cilësive të tii pozitive, ai arriti të fitojë shpejt dashurinë, nderimin dhe vlerësimin e lezhjanëve, të cilët propozuan për ta graduar me titullin honorar, myfti i Lezhës, i cili u miratua më 1889 nga autoriteti më i lartë fetar në Stamboll.8 Vdiq më 1913 në Lezhë dhe u varros në Shkodër me një ceremoni prekëse, me pjesëmarrje të gjërë popullore.

Veprimtaria e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut shtrihet në disa fusha kryesore: në atë të letërsisë, të gjuhësisë, të arsimit e në atë fetare.

Në fushën e letërsisë ai është kryesisht përkthyes. Ka përkthyer që në vitin 1873 në Ulqin Mevludin nga poeti i famshëm turk Sulejman Çelepi nga Bursa, duke përdorur alfabetin araboosman me titull "Përkthimi i Mevludit në gjuhën shqipe". Përveç përkthimit ka edhe elemente përshtatjeje dhe vargje originale, që nuk gjënden në librin turqish,t. Bashkë më Mevludin ka përkthyer edhe vargje me titull "Huda Rabbim" të dijetarit dhe filozofit turk Haki Erzurum. Krahas këtyre përktheu dhe përshtati në vargje edhe disa njohuri fetare si një libër besimi i vogël. Këto tri vepra u shtypën në Stamboll në vitin 1887 në një libër të vetëm. Në vitinn 1936, nën kujdesin e të birit, hafiz Seitit, doli ribotimi me alfabet shqip nën titullin "Mevludi Sherif".

Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, djalosh rreth 23 vjeç, shkroi Mevludin në gjuhën shqipe. Ai me dorën e vet shënon: "Tue kenë n'Ulqin, përpara emigrimit, përktheva e kompilova në gjuhën amtare t'emen qi asht shqipja, "Mevludin e Profetit a.s.". Ai me krenari pohon: "Atdheu e vendlindja ejonë asht Ulqini ... Gjuha e jonë asht shqipja. Shkruej e flas arabisht, turqisht e shqip".9 Jo vetëm kaq, por edhe në parathënien e Mevludit shënon :

"N'gjuhën shqipe kam qëllim un me i tregue
Që kështu vllaznit sa do pak me përfitue",10
sepse .... Asht nji gjuh' qi me kalem s'asht kollanis".11

Në trevat e Shqipërisë Veriore në atë kohë Mevludi këndohej në gjuhën turke, shkruar prej Sulejman Çelepisë, nga Bursa në vitin 1409.12 Pikërisht, prej këtij Mevludi të përhapur në të gjithë Perendorinë Osmane Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku përshtati Mevludin e vet.

Poeti është i vetëdijshëm për dobësitë e veprës, prandaj me përvujtni lutet:

"Kushdo, qi t'a vejn hesap ndonji hata
M'godit aj qi t'a shof, i baj rixha".13

Në të gjitha kohërat, në të gjithë popujt edhe sot e kësaj dite në fushën e edukatës janë përdorur shurnë mjete. Që në Romën e lashtë, Seneka porosiste: "Njeriu të shqyrtojë për ditë veprimtarinë që zhvillon, të dallojë të mirën prej të keqes, të dijë të pëlqejë çfarë është e mirë e të përbuzë çfarë sjell dëm" e kjo sipas tij, mes tjerash, mund të arrihet nëpërrnes ushtrimesh, shoqërisë së mirë e shëmbullit të mirë. Pra, shembulli i rnirë ka qenë e mbetet një faktor i rëndësishëm edukimi.

Dijetari Imam Vehbi Ismaili, Kryetar i Komunitetit Mysliman të shqiptarëve të Amerikës e të Kanadasë shkruan: "Të gjithë kombet e popujt e ndryshëm, simbas rastit e vendit, festojnë ditëlindjen e njerëzve të tyre në za, të dalluar për vepra trimërie, bamirëse, letrare, filozofike e shkencor,e tue i shërbye jo vetëm kombeve përkatëse, por edhe mbarë njerëzisë. Këta njerëz të mëdhaj, jo vetëri,- i kanë sjellë dobi e përfitim popujve të ndryshëm, por bahen ma vonë shembuj për blrezat e ardhëshëm për të shkelë ndër gjurmët e këtyne.

Po, në qoftë se ka ndonji ngjarje e cila mund të shkaktojë me të vërtetë gëzim dhe pjesëmarrje të përbotshme, ajo asht pa dyshim Lindja e Profetit të Shejtë, Muhammedit. Ai i pruni mbarë botës mesazhin e paqes dhe harmonisë, n'atë kohë kur ajo botë kishte nevojën ma të madhe për të '. 14

E pikërisht për këtë në popuj të ndryshëm lindi një letërsi e pasur, e frymëzuar nga cilësitë morale e shpirtërore të Profetit, Muhammed a.s., me vlera të mëdha edukative dhe estetike, ku në plan të parë është shembulli qëi riu dhe i rrituri të kenë një model përsosmërie morale e shpirtërore. Në Mevludin e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut kemi një vepër plot vlera edukative. Kushdo që lexon apo këndon Mevludin, patjetër që edhe edukohet prej tij. Besimtari islam shqiptar, duke kënduar për profetin e vet, beson në atë që këndon, përtërihet e lartësohet shpirtërisht, por edhe frymëzohet për të punuar e vepruar mirë e drejt, ashtu si veproi Ai. Natyrisht që shembulli pozitiv merr vlera edhe më të mëdha, kur paraqitet me cilësitë e tij të larta, por edhe me nivel estetik. Këtu qëndron vlera e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, i cili në momente të caktuara, duke përshkruar cilësitë e Profetit, me poezinë e tij të bukur, me fjalën e zgjedhur, me figurën e goditur letrare e paraqet me një dritë të re e të kapshme për lexuesin. E, mendoni se sa vlera të mëdha edukative merr ky shembull, kur thuhet e përshkruhet në gjuhën amtare. Jemi në vitet '70 të shekullit të kaluar., kur të gjitha ceremonitë fetare zhvilloheshin në gjuhën arabe. Jemi pikërïsht në ato vite, kur Haxhi Hasan Sheh Shamia luajti një rol të madh në përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe ndër predikime e këshilla fetare, ai është krijuesi i hytbeve shqipe në Shkodër. E mendoni pastaj, të shkruash një Mevlud në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo i binte ndesh një tradite shekullore, kjo ishte një risi, thyerje e rregullave të krijuara tashmë. Është e natyrshme që nuk kaloi aq lehtë, pa kundërshti, sepse çdo e re futet me vështirësi. E kjo e re s'ishte e thjeshtë, ajo lidhej me probleme fetare, gjuhësore, letrare e politike. Por koha tregoi se ç'vlera pat puna e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Kanë kaluar 120 vjet nga koha, kur është krijuar, pavarësisht nga ribotimet e shumta, ai është ruajtur ndër breza, është mësuar e kënduar nga besimtarët në xhami, nga oda në odë në Shkodër, Ulqin, Tivar, Lezhë, Krajë, në të gjitha trevat veriore.

Vepra shquhet për momente me të vërtetë emocionale me vlera edukative. Portreti i Profetit është i një njeriu normal, poeti as nuk ka marrë mundimin të përshkruajë, porjanë cilësitë shpirtërore, morale e mendore, është sjellja e tij, që e ngrë lart mbi të tjerët. Që në lindje autori bën të njohur se:

... si djali jot hurit me thanë,
Ndonji nanës Zoti kuj nuk ja ka dhanë".15

Dy cilësi vë në pah autori që në fillim:
E para, ai ëslitë i dërguari i Zotit,
E dyta, " ... ka qi po'vjen t'miren pre t'keqes e danë".

E sipas poetit, ai do të shëronte zemrat e njerëzve, zemrat e prishura prej veseve të këqia, do t'i zbuste, do t'i mjekonte, ai do t'u hapte e ndriçonte sytë, që njerëzit të shohin drejt, të dallojnë të mirën prej të keqes, të drejtën prej të shtrembërës, të bukurën nga e shëmtuara, ai do të ishte shpëtimtari i shpirtrave të humbur njerëzorë, që do t'i udhëzonte, në rrugen e se vërtetës, duke u ripërtërirë besimin e shpresën e humbur.

Ai do të ishte ilaç i zemrave të njerëzve të vuajtur, të mjerë e të varfër, ai do t'u jepte besimin, ai do të nxiste e organizonte ndihmën bujare për të varfërit. Por këtu s'është fjala vetëm për lëmoshë, sadaka e fitër, por për ushqim shpirtëror e moral, zemër të paqtë e bujari, gëzim e ngushëllim në çdo vatër të varfër e zemër të lënduar.

E mbi të gjitha, ai është shpresa e shpëtimit njerëzor, shembulli i tij do t'i udhëheqë njerëzit për t'iu shmangur gjërave të ndaluara (haramit) e për të përqafuar të lejuarën (hallallin).

Përmes një kontrasti të goditur autori ballafaqon sjelljen e qëndrimin e Profetit a.s., i cili që fëmijë i përulet me nderim Perëndisë, ndërsa njeriu, edhe pse ka përvojë e moshën për t'i kuptuar travajet e jetës, e harron rrugën e drejtë, për të cilën është porositur, prandaj autori, në fonnën e një fjalie esklamative, duke shprehur një kritikë të dukshme thotë : "e ti tue qenë plak e len rrugen e Tij".

Në vepër Profeti a. s. paraqitet si shembull thjeshtësie për të gjithë:

"Hangër ka buk' elbit. Ai gjallë sa me rrnue
Dhe ka vesh' kmish me bar sa m'u mëlue".16

E jo vetëm kaq, por nuk është ankuar, përkundrazi është gëzuar, apo siç thotë poeti " ... ja ka ba shyqyrin".

Edhe në çastin e vdekjes ai s'mendon për vete, por për njerëzimin. I lutet engjëllit që merr shpirtrat që:

... kur t'i vish, me ngadal
Shpirtin e atyne me t'mir' me m'iu marr". 17

Ai pranon që të marrë mbi vete vuajtjet e vështirësitë e vdekjes së njerëzve " ... mue me m'i dhan ... zërin e tyne un e hjek, po ndigjo".18 Edhe në këto çaste agonie ai nuk harron miq, dashamirë, farefisin që ka pranë "Krye për krye të gjithëve ju dha "Lamtumirë". E në mënyrë të veçantë ai tregohet i dashur e shumë i dhembshur me vajzën e vet, të cilës i drejtohet "Lamtumir' nuri i syve, Fatime". Ky varg ka ngarkesë të madhe emocionale. Fatimja kishte qenë vajzë e vetme, ajo kishte qenë gëzimi i shpirtit, bukuria e jetës, rrezja shpresëdhënëse, drita engjëllore, e afërt e shumë e dashur në këto çaste. Poeti i kursyer thotë thjeshtë, me shumë pak fjalë, duke shprehur mallin e jetës "Lamtumir' nuri i syve, Fatime". E bija e dashur me lot i përgjigjet "Unë po bëhem ej baba, kurbani jot".

Në vepër autori shpreh një mendim shumë interesant për vlerën e studimeve e në mënyrë të veçantë për dijetarët. Pyet dhe përgjigjet.

Cilëtjanë njerëzit më të nderuar, kujt i takon përpara mëshira e Zotit, cilët do të hyjnë të parët në parajsë?

Ata që kanë nderuar Profetin duke vizituar Qaben? Haxhinjtë?
Ata që kanë dhënë jetën në luftë, dëshmorët?
Ata që kanë bërë vepra bamirësie duke dhënë zeqate ? Apo dijetarët ? Secili grup pranon se për çdo problem janë këshillue me dijetarët e prandaj mëshira iu takon në radhë të parë atyre por jo dijetarët u lëshojnë rrugën, i nderojnë bamirësit. Dhe arësyeja është bindëse:

"Sado, qi na kemi çalltis me këndue,
Kta na kan mbajt, me kta ' na kemi qindrue".19

Mevludi shquhet edhe për vlerat estetike, e këto janë të dyfishta.

Si vepër letrare lexohet, por ajo edhe këndohet me një melodi të caktuar, që në zonën e Shkodrës ka pasur në themel tonet e këngës popullore shkodrane. Jo vetëm kaq, por organizimi i festave popullore, ceremoniali i krijuar ka nxitur miqësinë, bashkimin popullor, mirëkuptimin, vëllazërimin dhe afrimin shpirtëror të njerëzve. E kjo është një fushë, ku duhen kërkuar vlerat etnografike të Mevludit, fushë disi e panjohur, e pastudiuar dhe e parrahur nga mendimi shkencor. .Vepra ka figura artistike me vlera të rralla estetike, që tregojnë për aftësitë krijuese letrare të autorit. Në disa momente forca krijuese është më e fuqishme e poeti përshknian skena prekëse, reale, afér natyrës njerëzore. Kështu psh përshkruhet lindja e Profetit. Emineja, nënë lehonë,e rreshkur nga vështirësitë e lindjes apo siç thotë poeti: "u etçova" (nga emri et, kam et, më ka marrë etja) i sjellin një mashtrapë me sherbet:

"Ma i ftoft' se bora, ma i bardh' pernjimend,
Ma i ambel se sheqeri kishte qenë"20

Autori nuk thotë sherbet i freskët, as i ftofitë si bora, por Më i ftoft' se bora, më i ambel pergjimend. E së bashku me nënën gëzohet gjithçka për rreth:

"Shpirt e pa' shpirt, gur e dru thiren me za,
Gjith' e thojshin mirëse erdhe Mustafa'.21

Për të shprehur gjëndjen emocionale të nënës e gëzimin e saj poeti thotë:
"Mendja prej kreje i shkoi e i erdh përsëri".

E banorët për rreth, sapo morën vesh lajmin, vijnë "pa fes e pa këpucë, në kambë". E jo vetëm kaq, por edhe Qabja u çua në këmbë për të përshëndetur qoshja qoshen.

Poeti bën që Qabja të flasë:

"Qabeja thirri e i foli m'atë ças
sonte ka le Dielli i gjith' dynjas".

Po kështu është përshkruar me nota prekëse vdekj a e Profetit a.s.. Kur pasuesit e Muhammedit a.s. mësuan se ai ishte i sëmurë rëndë "Sytj 'u rrodlien gjak e lot". Poeti në vepër ka përdorur epitete e krahasime të goditura, shumë personifikime, që veshin mendimet me forma shprehjeje, që i japin gjallëri shprehjes dhe provojnë se Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku, ndonëse i ri, ishte një poet i lindur. Vini re krahasimet "buzët i ndritshin si hana", "dhambët si kokrra inxhi", 'si erë myshku" etj.

Vargjetjanë metrike, me masën Fa-i-la-tun, fa-i-la-tun, fa-i-lat. (trokaik 11 rrokësh me vargie dyshe me rimë të puthur, AA, BB, psh:

"Kur i lunte, buzt' e Tij ndritshin si Han,
Por si Dielli e ndriçojshin gjith dynjan.
Prej ndriçimit dhamvet si kokrra inxhi,
Gjylpanën natën e gjinte plak e'j ri".22

E për t'i qëndruar besnik masës së vargut, poeti përdor teknika të ndryshme, sidomos asimilimet, psh Jo me hanger sa'j xe barku prsi lopë.

Vini re kadencën e vargut:

'molli nji hurm vet me dor' Aj Padisha,
bini e u rrit, m'at sahat kokrra i dha".

"Mevludi" është shkruar në vitet '70 të shekullit të kaluar, kur autori ende nuk kishte rënë në kontakt me letërsinë shqipe të kultivuar dhe kishte marrëdhënie të pakta me të. Për të vlerësuar gjuhën e veprës duhen marrë parasysh disa rrethan:

- Sipas Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut gjuha shqipe ishte e palëvruar ... me kalem s'asht kullanisë". Ai shkruan një vepër fetare, të përshtatur nga një autor turk shumë i njohur, Sulejman Çelepi, hartuar në agimet e shekullit XV, prandaj edhe do të ndikohej nga leksiku turk, gjuha zyrtare e kohës.

- Vepra është e sferës fetare. Në atë kohë të gjitha ceremonitë fetare zhvilloheshin në gjuhën arabe, e është krejt e natyrshme që të ketë një ndikim të fuqishëm nga një gjuhë kulture fort e përhapur në atë kohë. A s'të bën të krahasosh edhe sot gjuhën e përdorur në disa fushatë dijes. P.sh. vini re gjuhën që përdorin mjekët, a s'është kjo plot fjalë latine? Në një rreth mekanikësh është mjaft e vështirë të kuptohet leksiku i tyre teknik etj. Prandaj nuk është aspak për t'u çuditur që edhe "Mevludi" i Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut ka fjalë e shprehje fort të zakonshme në sferën e terminologjisë fetare islame, që në atë kohë, por edhe sot është e vështirë të zëvendësohen. Megjithatë leksiku i veprës sot na duket i ngarkuar me fjalë turke, arabe. Por sistemi motfologjik dhe ai sintaksor janë shumë të pasur dhe krejt të paprekur nga ndikimi i huaj. Ata janë vërtetë kështjella të shqipes, ku s'u fut dot ky ndikim.

Ndikimet turke, arabe dhe të persishtes ishin të zakonshme në letërsinë shqipe e kjo vazhdoi deri vonë. "Nga nji fjalë turke e ban lazem" pat thanë poeti e ne ju kujtojmë se Ndue Bytyçi pat shkruar poezinë patriotike "Memleqeti" ("Atdheu"), ndërsa "Vaji i Bylbylit" i Mjedës u pat botue te "Shahiri elierz" ("Poeti i ndershëm").

Dëshirojmë të theksojmë se të shkruash në gjuhën shqipe një vepër fetare në vitet '70 të shekullit XIX nga një autor.mysliman ishte një akt i shquar atdhetàrie e njëheri një guxim i veçantë, sepse perandoria turke nuk njihte kombësi, por fe, e banorët e kësaj perandorie të gjërë ndaheshin në myslimanë, romë e të krishterë. Ështe i njohur fakti që banorët katolikë të ritit roman të perandori'së turke kishin mbrojtjen e Austrisë, e cila në bazë të marrëveshjes me Turqinë e sipas kushtetutës austriake mund të përdornin gjuhën amtare. Prandaj në shkollat e mbajtura nga kleri katolik mësohej edhe gjuha shqipe. Një gjë e tillë nuk mund të bëhej në shkollat e për fèmijët e besimit mysliman apo ortodoks, prandaj edhe ndiqeshin e persekutoheshin ata mësues që guxonin t'u mësonin shqipen fémijëve myslimanë apo ortodoksë. E dini që Papa Kriston e vranë në vitin 1909.

E Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku jo vetëm që luftoi me armë në dorë kundër ushtarëve turq për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, por pati guximin edhe të shkruajë një vepër fetare në gjuhën shqipe. Pikërisht, të shkruajsh shqip e të luftosh kundër ushtrisë turke, pra kundër vëllezërve të besimit është një akt i dyfishtë atdhetarie e emancipimi kulturor e shoqëror. Mendoni se nuk ka qenë aspak e lehtë. Edhe sot çdo gjë e re nuk është e lehtë. Kështu duhet kuptuar vlera gjuhësore e letrare e "Mevludit" shqip.

Mendojmë se gjuha e autorit në disa vise është shumë e kursyer, shumë e zhdërvjelltë, me forma morfologjike e sintaksore me vlera historike dhe aktuale.

Disa shprehie të autorit janë bërë popullore dhe përdoren edhe sot e kësaj dite:

"Grat' si trimat, trimat m'u vesh porsi gratë,
Prishet gjith dynjaja, mbushet Me fesatë".24

"Vorri nuk njef kënd të madh, as padishah", "N'dash ta vrasin, n'dash ta mbysin s'des gabim.'25 "Mjer i shtrenjti, vet s'e ha as kujt s'ja jep'.26 Analiza e gjuhës së autorit paraqet dukuri ineresante, që janë objekt i veçantë studimi, ku duken dukuri kalimtare e forma të dvzuara foljesh me mbaresat -um e -umun, por edhe ue- ; ka forma shumë interesante përemrash pronorë e vetorë, ndajfoljesh e sidomos disa emra interesantë për nga formimi si shëndim, foljesh, u gazmue etj. Së fundi theksojmë se gjuha e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut duhet parë edhe si e ndërmjetme mes të folmes së Ulqinit (e botimi i transliteruar në alfabetin latin nuk na lë të kuptojmë qartë, sepse këtu ka vënë dorë i biri i tij, Hafiz Sait Ulqinaku) dhe të folmes së Shkodrës.

Vlera e Mevludit në gjuhën shqipe, siç e kanë vënë në dukje edhe mjaft studjues, ka luajtur një rol me rëndësi për ruajtjen e kësaj gjuhe, nga ndikimi sllav në trevat shqiptare, që përdhunisht iu dhanë Serbisë, Malit të Zi dhe Maqedonisë. Do të shtonim se edhe ky mevlud i ribotuar disa herë, i kënduar e i mësuar përmendsh nga shqiptarët që emigruan në vende të ndryshme të botës, në Amerikë, Australi e gjetkë ka ndikuar ndjeshëm për ruajtjen e gjuhës amtare të shqiptarëve kudo që banojnë.

Duke marrë parasysh vlerat fetare, edukative, letrare dhe gjuhësore të Mevludit ai mbetet një vepër dinjitoze e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut, një poet që meriton qjë vëmendje të veçantë edhe sot.27

Nëfushën e giuhësisë Hafiz Aliu në Lezhë hartoi tre fjalorë, të parin turqisht-shqip në vargje, të dytin turqisht-shqip me rend alfabetik dhe të tretin po me këtë kriter shqip-turqisht. Të tre fj alorët në nderim të vendlindjes i quajti "Ulqin". Të tre sëbashku kanë gjithësej 1334 faqe. Më me vlerë është ai shqip-turqisht me 9021 fjalë që, duke hequrtrajtat e pashtjella të foljeve e fjalët e përsëritura, mbesin rreth 4000 fjalë. Fjalorët kanë për bazë të folmen e Ulqinit me ndikime nga të folmet e Shkodrës e të Lezhës. Ata kanë vlerë leksikografike, leksikologjike, dialektologjike e për historinë e gjuhës.28

Në fushën e arsimit hartoi një abetare shqipe të shkruar me shkronja arabe. Fillon me alfabetin prej 40 shkronjash, 30 bashkëtingëllore dhe 10 zanore, që ai i krijoi vetë dhe pastaj faqet e tjera kanë ushtrime për praktikimin e tyre. Abetarja nepërmjet fjalëve jep edhe njohuri gramatikore, për mjedisin e nxënësve, për natyrën etj.29

Në,fushën fetare ai ka kryer detyra të ndryshme si hoxhë, si imam e si myfti. U shqua për zhvillimin me cilësi të riteve fetare, për predikimet, për drejtimin e vartësve e administrimin e shkollave fetare, për ngritjen e xhamisë në Lezhë në vitin 1909, për komunikimin me besimtarët, për sigurimin e marrëdhënieve të bashkëpunimit, të tolerancës e të harmonisë ndërfetare, duke krijuar një jehonë pozitive që ruhet e përmendet gojë më gojë edhe pas dekada Vitesh. Autoritetin e lartë fetar, erudicionin në problemet teologjike dhe kompetencën e thellë të Hafizit Aliut e dëshmon qartë një shkresë e Kryemyftinisë së Stambollit vitit 1900 ku thuhet:

"Të nderuarit Hafiz Ali Efendi nga ylematë e kazazë së Lezhës,
Duke pasur parasysh nevojat e popullsisë së kazazë së Lezhës si dhe duke u mbështetur në aftësinë dhe zotësinë tuaj, sipas shkresës së dërguar nga ana e këshillit administrativ të kazasë për emërimin tuaj për zbatim të porosisë së vilajetit për gradim, lënien në dorën tuaj të myftinisë së kazasë së sipërpërmendur, konfirmoni me shkrim që jeni myftiu i kazasë se sipërpërmendur".30

Fjalorët dhe abetarja mbetën dorëshkrime. Me gjithë interesimin e autorit, botimi i tyre qe i pamundur. Ky është një fakt domethënës. Ndokujt nuk i pëlqente, dikush pengonte, Stambolli nuk donte abetare e fjalorë për gjuhën shqipe, sepse ata mbillnin farën e shqiptarizmës, të lirisë e të përparimit të vendit.

Në ndonjë tekst e në ndonjë studim pa të drejtë vepra e Hafiz Aliut është inkuadruar në letërsinë e bejtexhinjve. Kjo është bërë me qëllim nënvleftësues e dashakeq o nga paaftësia profesionale. Fjalorët e abetarja nuk janë letërsi. "Mevludi" është përkthim. Ç'objekt kanë bejtet e ç'objekt ka Mevludi '? Këtyre autorëve e studjuesve mjafton t'u kujtojmë se Mevludi përmban filozofi, teologji ' edukatë, didaktikë, atdhetarizëm e se në pikëpainje fetare ka vlera universale. Me bejtexhinjtë Hafiz Aliu ka lidhje vetëm me alfabetin arab; mevludet duhen trajtuar e pasqyruar si segment i veçantë i letërsisë me alfabet arab.

Për veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut në të kaluarën është shkruar pak, më parë për mungesë gjunnimesh e studimesh, më vonë për shkaqet e njohura ideologjizuese e polit zuese, pse ai ishte kle rik, si dhe për mungesë studiuesish kompetentë e mungesës së kontaktit me botimet j ashtë vendit. Këndej themi se ai nuk u harrua, por as nuk u paraqit sa duhej e si duhej.

Duke paraqitur veprën e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut me të drejtë lind pyetja: Cilët qenë motivet që e shtynë atë për të krijuar e botuar? Kësaj pyetjeje, nga njëra anë i përgjigjet vetë autori, ndërsa nga ana tjetër këto kuptohen nga destinacioni i veprave të tij dhe nga vlerësimet e studjuesve kompetentë për të.

Autori në parathënien e fjalorëve është shprehur: "ashtshkrue për fëmijët dhe asht ndërtue me vargje për t'u nxanë prej tyre lehtë përmendësh" dhe në një rast tjetër po këtu "Shumë vetë dhe veçanërisht gra dhe kalamajtë i kam parë se janë n'errësinë dhe s'kuptojnë ç'u lypset..."31 Në atë kohë shkollat kishin nevojë për abetare e ai hartoi abetare, kishin nevojë për fjalorë e përpiloi fjalorë, kishin nevojë për libra me karakter fetar, edukativ dhe didaskalikë dhe ai i përktheu, i përshtati dhe i pasuroi me materiale origjinale; shkolla kishte nevojë për mësues dhe ai u bë mësues, kishte nevojë për gjuhë shqipe dhe ai fliste, shkruante, lexonte, mësonte e predikonte në gjuhën shqipe.

Këndej del qartë se veprat letrare, gjuhësore, fetare e arsimore i përktheu dhe i hartoi jo thjeshtë i shtyrë nga qëllime fetare, por edhe nga dashuria për gjuhën shqipe, nga dëshira e popullit, të rinisë e të fèmijëve pgr dije dhe arsim, për kulturë e përparim, për ruajtjen e mbrojtjen e kombësisë shqiptare.

Vitet e fundit studimet e botimet për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun u shtuan shumë, hodhën më tepër dritë për të pasqyruar e ndriçuar veprimtarinë e tij me realizëm, me objektivitet e pa paragjykime në tërë gjërësinë e saj, me të mirat e të metat e veta.

Me jetën e veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut mburren tre qytete : Ulqini, Shkodra e Lezha. Studjues të ndryshëm të këtyre qyteteve e vlerësojnë atë nga këndvështrime të ndryndyshme disa në tërësi, disa në aspekte të veçanta.

Studiuesi ulqinak Sytki Malo Hoxha nënvizon se "Hafiz Aliu ishte një figurë e shquar e kulturës sonë në përgjithësi. Ishte atdhetar i kulluar, poet i talentuar, përkthyes i shkëlqyeshëm, leksikograf i dalluar dhe alim i nderuar në rrethin ku jetoi e veproi e më gjërë".32 Dr. Ruzhdi Ushaku e mg. Nail Draga në librat33 e studimet e tyre34 në përmasa të ndryshme, paraqesin aspekte nga jeta e krijimtaria dhe e konsiderojnë "emër të nderuar të kulturës shqiptare, si një ndër krijuesit që u përpoq për ruajtjen e kultivimin e gjuhës shqipe të shkruar".35

Shkodranët i kanë kushtuar vlerësime të shumta. Po ndalemi në disa prej tyre; "Mësuesi i Popuilit" Hamdi Bushati, në veprën e tij të rëndësishme "Materiale për Shkodrën" thekson : "Mevludi i H.Ali Ulqinakut u ba nji vepër e dashtun për besimtarët myslimanë të kohës dhe u prit me entuziazëm të madh. Shumica e familjeve myslimane ia kishin vu detyrë vedit me e pasë në shtëpi nj i kopj e të këtij Mevludi. Bile deri ndër shkolla (mejtepe) Mevludi u vu si mësim suplementar për nxanësit, djelm e varza".36

Studjues të ndryshëm e kali vlerësuar si luftëtar atdhetar, si pjesëmarrës aktiv në luftrat popuilore për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, si veprimtar i Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.

Studjuesi letrar Lezhjan Tonin Çobani për kontributin e gjithanshëm të Hafiz Aliut, ndër të tjera, ka përgjithësuar: "Me punërt e tij të palodhur, në radhë té, parë si leksikograf, si hartues i abetares shqipe në Lezhë, si përkthyes e vjershëtar në gjuhë shqipe me alfabet arab, Ali Ulqinaku radhitet përkrah figurave të shquara të rrethit të Lezhës që i kanë dhënë kulturës kombëtare të së kaluarës përkrah Frang Bardhit, Pjetër Zarishit, Leonardo De Martinos, Gjergj Fishtës etj.37 Artikuj e gjurmime ka bërë edhe studjuesi i historisë së arsimit e të kulturës Cijon Simoni, i cili ka dhënë vlerësime për punën e tij si mësues, si krijues e si njeri me cilësi të larta morale e njerëzore, historiani Muhamet Lika për rolin e tij për mirëkuptimin mes besimeve fetare.38

Jashtë këtyre qyteteve, të shumtë janë studjues të tjerë me autoritet e reputacion të lartë shkencor që kanë pasqyruar në studimet e tyre konsiderata të favorshme e lavdëruese për krijimtarinë e larmishme të Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut.

Meritën e parë për zbulimin e të dhënave për jetën e veprimtarinë e tij e ka stuqjuesi erudit Lumo Skendo, i cili qysil në vitin 1926 në revistën "Dituria" ka paraqitur fakte interesante e të pabotuara për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun.39

Dijetarët e mëdheni gjuhëtarë: A.Xhuvani, E.Çabej, Sh.Demiraj etj. në veprat e tyre e citojnë si poet, si përkthyes e si hartues fjalori duke vënë në dukje meritat në këto drejtime. Studjuesi i shquar orientalist Osman Myderrizi me një varg,punimesh të gjata cilësore, ndër të tjera e vlerëson lart duke thënë se "Zëvendësimi i turqishtes në Mevludin dhe i arabishtes në hytben kishte rëndësi, se sillnin me vehte një konsakrim të gjuhës dhe të shkrimit shqip", ndërsa për fjalorin shqip-turqisht pohon se "ky fjalor paraqitet me vlerë të madhe, se përmban shumë fjalë të rralla, në mes të të cilave edhe terma detarie; Një pjsë e këtyre fjalëve pa dyshim do të kaloje edhe në fjalorin e përgjithshëm të gjuhës dhe do të shërbejë për zhvillimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare".40

Orientalisti tjetër i shquar, 'Fahir Dizdari, në veprën e tij madhore "Fialori i orientalizmave në gjuhën shqipe" çmon tepër personalitetin e Hafiz Aliut, Për Mevludin nënvizon: "Edhe pse i vjetër i ka rezistuar kohës, sepse autori ka ditur t'u flasë mirë ndjenjave të besimtarëve me frymën poetike që e dallon ndai të tjerëve, me shprehje të përmailshme e rrjedhshme. Ky Mevlud është në përdorim dhe kërkohet prej njerëzve". Për konkretizim të tertnave hoxhë e hafiz ai shënon se "Të denjë për t'u përmendur krahas Hoxha 'Fahsinit, floxha Kadri Prishtinës radhitet edhe Hoxhë Ali Ulqinaku", iidërsa pranë Hafiz Ali Korçës vendos Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun.41

Edhe studjues shqiptarë nga Kosova e Maqedonia kanë dhënë ndihmesën e tyre të rëndësishme për njohjen dhe vlerësimin e figurës së flafiz Ali Ulqinakut. Studjues të afirrnuar, si: prof Hasan Kaleshi, Dr. Jashar Rexhepagiqi, Dr. Muhamet Pirraku, Dr. Feti Mediu, Nehat Krasniqi etj.bëjnë parashtrime, analiza e konkluzione me vlerë, ijapin ati . 1 vendin e merituar ndër intelektualët e dalluar të kohës.42

Jehona e studimeve e vlerësimeve nuk përfundon me kaq; ajo shtrihet edhe në diasporë. Idriz Lamaj, ndonëse vetë një autor Mevludi shqip në SHBA, pohon në një studim për historinë e Mevludeve se "versioni i Mevludit të H.Aliut ka kalue deri në ditët e sotme si ma i përsosuni, ma i popullarizuemi dhe ma i përhapuni në gjuhën shqipe".43

Fama e Hafiz Aliut kapërcen edhe kufinjtë e Shqipërisë. Në Turqi dy nga enciklopeditë me prestigj ndërkombëtar, si ajo Islamike dhe Inonu i lënë vend veprave të Hafiz Aliut si poet e linguist i përmendur Edhe orientaliste të tjerë dhe albanalogë të huaj në studimet e'tyre trajtojnë dhe vlerësojnë punën e tij përkthyese e krijuese letrare, gjuhësore e fetare.

Nga parashtrimi i mësipërm i fakteve për jetën, veprat e vlerësimet për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun nxjerrim disa përfundime:

Së pari, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku shkriu në nj ë në personalitetin e tij kompleks cilësitë e tij të dalluara atdhetare, fetare, shkencore, kulturore, arsimore e qytetare, duke shfrytëzuar për formimin e tij shkollën e kryer, studimin individuel dhe mjedisin intelektual, patriotik e progresist të kohës.

Së dyti, Hafiz Aliu qe një figure shumëplanëshe, punoi e krijoi si përkthyes, poet, leksikograf, leksikolog, hartues abetareje, mësues, hoxhë dhe drejtues fetar.

Së treti, Autoriteti i Hafiz Aliut qe gjithnjë në rritje, nga një njohje lokale, kapërceu kufinjtë e një qyteti, të një krahine, duke u bërë i përmendur në mbarë vendin, në të gjitha trevat shqiptare, në diasporë e në vendet e huaja, duke u vlerësuar si një personalitet i merituar dhe i padiskutueshëm i kulturës kornbëtare.

Së katërti, Për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut janë aktivizuar me studime, citime, analiza, krahasime e konkluzione akademikë, studiues të letërsisë, të historisë së gjuhës, të leksikografisë, të leksikologjisë, të dialektologjisë, të historisë së Shqipërisë, të historisë së arsimit, të kulturës islame, teologë, enciklopedistë, specialistë të Arkivit të Shtetit, gazetarë, bibliografë dhe albanologë të huaj.

Së pesti, Figura dhe veprimtaria e Hafiz Ali Ulqinakut është cituar, pasqyruar e vlerësuar në monografi, vepra madhore, libra e përmbledhje të veçanta, në revista, në gazeta, në enciklopedi, në Fjalorin Enciklopedik shqiptar, në albumin "Në gjurmë të historisë kombëtare në fototekën Marubi", në bibliografinë "Kontribute për bibliografinë shqipe", në parathëniet e studimet hyrëse të Mevludeve, në tema dizertacionesh për histori arsimi, në leksione e seminare të lëndës 'Historia e gjuhës shqipe" në Universitetin "L.Gurakuqi" etj.

Së gjashti, Për kontributin e H. Ali Ulqinakut janë zhvilluar veprimtari të shumëllojshme, që kanë shpalosur më mirë vlerat e tij të gjithanshme. Për këtë është organizuar "Tribuna shkencore" në Ulqin, është përfshirë në kumtesë në Simpoziumin e parë ndërkombëtar të mbajtur në Prishtinë me temë "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", është cituar ndër kumtesa në sesionin shkencor në Shkodër kushtuar përkujtimit të 100 - vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe në seminarin e parë ndërkombëtar në Shkodër me temë "Shkodra ndër shekuj", është folur në rubrikën "Kujtesë" të RTSH, është hartuar emision i veçantë në Radio Shkodra në rubrikën "Kontribute për gjuhën shqipe", janë programuar fragmente të veprës së tii në koncertin festiv me rastin e festës së Bajramit në teatrin "Migjeni" në Shkodër, janë organizuar e sesione shkencore në Shkodër e në Lezhë dhe Mevludi i tij ka qenë dhe është materiali bazë i ceremonive përkujtimore të ditëlindjes së Profetit Muhamed a.s.

Së fundi, Hafiz Ali Ulqinaku është një nga ata figura të rëndësishme të kulturës shqiptare që dhanë shembullin frymëzues të zhvillimit të njëkohshëm e të bashkërenditur të veprimtarisë atdhetare, shkencore arsimore, e fetare duke çuar më përpara traditën pozitive të krijuar në vendin tonë në këtë fushë.44

Duke përfunduar këtë vështrim të përmbledhur të jetës, të veprimtarisë e të vlerësimeve për Hafiz Ali Ulqinakun kuptohet sa i drejtë ka qenë propozimi dhe miratimi për dekorimin e tij me titullin e lartë nderues "Mësues i Popullit" dhe sa i bukur i përshtatet atij motivacioni përkatës : "Klerik dhe intelektual i shquar, studjues i apasionuar, mësues dhe edukator i nderuar i rinisë dhe i masave popullore, hartues e përkthyes i veprave fetare e shkencore ".45"

Kiel-Gjermani

----------


## ramazan_it

Selam alejkum we rahmetulla we berekatuhu.Or vëllezër feja jonë është e përsosur dhe nuk ka nevojë as të fusim diçka në të dhe as të nxjerim nga ajo .Për këtë arsye,ne duhet ta kuptojmë mirë se gjeneratat e para kanë qenë më të përsosur,se ne sot,siç tregon edhe vetë Allahu Xh.Sh.,në Ku'ranin e madhërueshëm.Përderisa ata (shokët e të Dërguarit s.a.v.s., nuk e kanë praktiku një gjë të tillë(mos ndoshta nuk e kanë respektuar?),por ne sot na e mban goja që të flasim ende për këtë risi(bidat)që nuk ka asçfar vlere,por ndoshta edhe bëjmë mëkat,siç thonë disa dijetarë të hakut,se kur lexohet mevludi dhe kur përmendet një ndër emrat të bukur të të Dërguarit s.a.v.s.,Mustafa,ato çohen në këmbë sepse thonë se tash në këtë moment është prezent Ai s.a.v.s.,që për këtë kemi argumente që një gjë të tillë nuk e kanë vepruar as shokët e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s..Por kemi argument që kur ka hyrë i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s.,në dhomën ku kanë qenë sahabët ata nuk janë çuar në këmbë"vallë mos e kanë respektuar"apo ne jemi më të dashur se ata,edhe pse ata e kanë parë Pejgamberin s.a.v.s.,kurse ata që bëjnë mevlude thonë se e respektojmë Pejgamberin s.a.v.s..Ne u thomi atyre,se si ju mund të thoni se e doni ma tepër se sahabët?Kur ata hoxhallarë që po lexojnë mevlude nuk e mbajnë atë që është vaxhib për ata "mjekra",dhe thonë se e duan ma tepër!Jovallaj se ata,siç e dimë të gjithë se mevludet i bëjnë më para dhe nuk janë në gjendje që ata para ose diç prej tyre të japin fisabililah(për hir të Allahut),a jeni prej atyre që e kuptoni? Vlen të pyesim veten tonë,se ne i kryejmë të gjitha sunete të Pejgamberit Muhammed s.a.v.s.,dhe tash na ka mbetë të bëjmë mevlude?SELAM ALEJKUM 
JU DUA PËR HIR TË ALLAHUT DHE JU URREJ VEPRËN E KEQE PËR HIR TË ALLAHUT!

----------


## Sabriu

> Selam alejkum we rahmetulla we berekatuhu.Or vëllezër feja jonë është e përsosur dhe nuk ka nevojë as të fusim diçka në të dhe as të nxjerim nga ajo .Për këtë arsye,ne duhet ta kuptojmë mirë se gjeneratat e para kanë qenë më të përsosur,se ne sot,siç tregon edhe vetë Allahu Xh.Sh.,në Ku'ranin e madhërueshëm.Përderisa ata (shokët e të Dërguarit s.a.v.s., nuk e kanë praktiku një gjë të tillë(mos ndoshta nuk e kanë respektuar?),por ne sot na e mban goja që të flasim ende për këtë risi(bidat)që nuk ka asçfar vlere,por ndoshta edhe bëjmë mëkat,siç thonë disa dijetarë të hakut,se kur lexohet mevludi dhe kur përmendet një ndër emrat të bukur të të Dërguarit s.a.v.s.,Mustafa,ato çohen në këmbë sepse thonë se tash në këtë moment është prezent Ai s.a.v.s.,që për këtë kemi argumente që një gjë të tillë nuk e kanë vepruar as shokët e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s..Por kemi argument që kur ka hyrë i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s.,në dhomën ku kanë qenë sahabët ata nuk janë çuar në këmbë"vallë mos e kanë respektuar"apo ne jemi më të dashur se ata,edhe pse ata e kanë parë Pejgamberin s.a.v.s.,kurse ata që bëjnë mevlude thonë se e respektojmë Pejgamberin s.a.v.s..Ne u thomi atyre,se si ju mund të thoni se e doni ma tepër se sahabët?Kur ata hoxhallarë që po lexojnë mevlude nuk e mbajnë atë që është vaxhib për ata "mjekra",dhe thonë se e duan ma tepër!Jovallaj se ata,siç e dimë të gjithë se mevludet i bëjnë më para dhe nuk janë në gjendje që ata para ose diç prej tyre të japin fisabililah(për hir të Allahut),a jeni prej atyre që e kuptoni? Vlen të pyesim veten tonë,se ne i kryejmë të gjitha sunete të Pejgamberit Muhammed s.a.v.s.,dhe tash na ka mbetë të bëjmë mevlude?SELAM ALEJKUM 
> JU DUA PËR HIR TË ALLAHUT DHE JU URREJ VEPRËN E KEQE PËR HIR TË ALLAHUT!


Ibni Haxheri e gjen një bazë edhe në sunnet për mevludin, për të ci1in thotë: Pejgamberi vjen në Medine dhe i gjen jehudët, që po agjëronin ditën Ashuraë. Kur i pyeti ata i thanë: Është ajo ditë kur Zoti e fundosi faraonin dhe e shpëtoi Musanë, e ne agjërojmë në shenjë falënderimi ndaj Zotit të madhërishëm (Sahihajn). Nga kjo kuptohet puna e falënderimit ndaj Allahut për hirë të ndonjë të mire që na e sjellë ose për largimin e ndonjë të keqeje duke përsëritur atë për çdo vit. Falënderimi i shprehet Zotit me Iloj-lloj adhurimesh siç janë: agjërimi, namazi, sadaka, leximi i Kuranit etj. Atëherë, a ka mirësi më të mirë e më të madhe se shfaqja, lindja e këtij Pejgamberi që është mëshirë jo vetëm për muslimanët, vetëm për njerëzit, por edhe për të gjitha krijesat në ekzistencë.
Derisa edhe vetë Pejgamberi e agjëroi atë ditë në shenjë falënderimi ndaj Zotit që e shpëtoi Musanë, a mos ti bëhet falënderim Zotit për lindjen e Muhammedit, me anën e të cilit e shpëtoi njerëzimin nga errësira, injoranca, mizoria, armiqësia në këtë jetë e do ti shpëtojë edhe në ditën e gjykimit të gjithë ata që i besuan?
Ky është një argument i fortë për tubimin në mevlude duke u mbështetur në kijasin, i cili në këtë rast kuptohet nga vetë puna e Pejgamberit, e puna e tij është sunnet për ne. Pra, ai falënderoi Zotin për shpëtimin e Musasë, e ne kemi për detyrë të falënderojmë për dërgimin e Muhammedit. Ky fakt nuk mund të mohohet ngase i njëjti qëllim është në të dy rastet.

S.Selmani

----------


## ramazan_it

SELAM ALEJKUM WE RAHMETULLAH WE BEREKATUHU.Sa i përket hadithit të mësipërm,është i besueshëm dhe transmetohet nga dy imamët e shquar Buhariu 4460 dhe Muslimi 127 dhe kjo nuk mohohet .Por sa i përket kuptimit të hadithit ju or vëlla Sabri nuk e dij se si mund që ta kuptoni një gjë të tillë se këtu qenka argumenti i fortë për ty dhe ata që kremtojnë mevludin se ky do të jetë argument.Unë për veten time se kuptoj asesi kështu.Aesyeja është se Fjalët e Allahut janë të qarta edhe fjalët e Pejgamberit janë shumë të qarta.Por për ty të ta shkruaj këtu më poshtë se a duhet bërë mevlude.  
KREMTIMI I MEVLUDIT
shkoqitur nga broshura "Kujdes nga Risitë!" të Shejh Abdul-Aziz bin Baz 
Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut, krijuesit të gjithësisë, sunduesit absolut në ditën e gjykimit. Paqa dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi të dërguarin e tij, familjen, shokët dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
- Kapitulli i parë
Cila është dispozita e sheriatit (ligjit të All-llahut) mbi kremtimin e mevludit (ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit alejhi selam), rregulli mbi kremtimin e mevludit, ngritja në të, për të, ose përshëndetjet për të dhe për gjërat të tjera që janë prezente në kremtime të tilla?
Përgjigjja: Nuk është i lejuar kremtimi i ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit alejhi selam e as i ndonjë njeriu tjetër, ngase kjo është një gjë e cila është prej risive në fenë tonë. Arsyeja për këtë qëndron në atë se këtë nuk e ka bërë Pejgamberi alejhi selam, as Hulefai Rrashidinët (Katër imamët e parë pas Muhammedit alejhi selam), as ndonjë nga shokët e tij, e as pasuesit e tij me të mirë në shekujt më të frytshëm, të cilët ishin më të diturit në sunnetin dhe ishin ata që e kanë dashur më së shumti Pejgamberin alejhi selam, dhe janë ata që e kanë praktikuar më së shumti dhe më së miri fenë e pastër të All-llahut xhele shanuhu, ashtu siç i ka mësuar i Dërguari i Tij.
Është transmetuar nga Pejgamberi alejhi selam se ka thënë, “Kush vepron diç që nuk është në pajtim më çështjen tonë, ajo vepër është e refuzuar,”dhe në një hadith tjetër thotë: “Ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura sepse çdo e shpikur është risi, e çdo risi është humbje.” Këto dy hadithe na e bëjnë të qartë dhe na këshillojnë (urdhërojnë) që të ruhemi (kemi kujdes) shumë prej risive që janë të shpikura në fe dhe nga të punuarit me to. Po ashtu All-llahu xhele shanuhu na porositë që
"Çka t’ju japë pejgamberi, atë merreni, e çka t’ju ndalojë përmbajuni dhe kini frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu është ndëshkues i ashpër.” (Hashr: 7)
“Ju e kishit shembullin më të lartë në të dërguarin e All-llahut, kuptohet, ai që shpreson në shpërblimin e All-llahut në botën tjetër, ai që atë shpresë e shoqëron duke e përmendur shumë shpesh All-llahun.” (Ahzab: 21)
“All-llahu është i kënaqur me të hershmit e parë prej muhaxhirëve (emigruesve), prej ensarëve (vendasve) dhe prej atyre që i pasuan ata në punët e mira, e edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij. Atyre iu ka përgatitur xhennete, në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, ku do të jenë për jetë të pasosur. E ky është fitimi i madh.” (Teube: 100)
“Sot jua përsosa fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju Islamin fe” (Maide: 3) dhe ajete tjera të shumta.
Ndërsa veprimi, kremtimi i këtyre mevludeve jep të kuptojmë se All-llahu ende nuk e ka plotësuar fenë për njerëzimin, se Pejgamberi alejhi selam nuk e ka qartësuar, nuk e ka publikuar atë që ka qenë e nevojshme për njerëzimin që të punojnë me të derisa erdhën disa "dijetarë" në kohën fundit dhe e shpikën një gjë të tillë në ligjin e All-llahu, duke menduar se ky veprim i afron tek All-llahu dhe kjo pa dyshim është një rrezik shumë i madh që në kohën tonë i kundërvihet shumë fesë së pastër të All-llahut xh.sh. Dihet se All-llahu vetëm se e ka plotësuar fenë e pastër për robin e vet me të gjitha mirësitë në formën më të përsosur, dhe se Pejgamberi alejhi selam e ka kumtuar me kumtesën më të qartë dhe nuk ka lënë asnjë rrugë që shpie në xhennet vetëm se e ka treguar atë, dhe atë që largon nga zjarri vetëm se ua ka qartësuar atë të gjithëve dhe këtë e vërteton edhe hadithi i Pejgamberit alejhi selam ku thuhet: transmetohet nga Abdullah ibn Omer, i cili thotë se i Dërguari i All-llahut ka thënë: “Nuk është dërguar asnjë Pejgamber (nga All-llahu) përveç se ka qenë obligim i tij që t'u tregojë popujve për të mirën që iu sjell dobi atyre dhe të keqen që iu sjell dëm atyre.”
Dhe siç e dimë, Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka qenë më i dalluari nga të dërguarit dhe vula e pejgamberëve, dhe më i përsosuri në qartësi dhe këshilla. Po sikur të ishte kremtimi i mevludit prej fesë të cilën All-llahu e zbriti dhe e do, këtë do ta qartësonte i Dërguari i Tij për popullin e tij ose do ta kishte praktikuar në jetën e tij, ose do ta kishte vepruar dikush nga shokët e tij, mirëpo një gjë e tillë nuk ka ndodhur. Dhe me këtë është qartësuar se kjo vepër është e shpikur, kundër së cilës na ka këshilluar Muhammedi alejhi selam, që të ruhet populli ashtu siç u cekë edhe në hadithet më lart. Ka ardhur në hadithe të tjera siç është fjalimi (Ligjërata) e Muhammedit alejhi selam në ligjeratën e së premtës ku thotë: ”Me të vertetë fjala më e mirë është ligji i All-llahut dhe udhëzimi më i mirë është udhëzimi i Pejgamberit alejhi selam, dhe gjërat më të këqija janë risitë dhe çdo risi është humbje.”
Bazuar në shumë ajete e hadithe që kanë për qëllim këtë dispozitë, shumica e dijetarëve janë deklaruar kundër mevludit dhe për kujdesin (ruajtjen) nga kjo risi. Tezës së të parëve iu kanë kundërvu disa “dijetarë” dhe e kanë lejuar atë, nëse ajo nuk përmban diç që është e ndaluar shprehur në fjalë të kota për Pejgamberin alejhi selam, përzirjen e burrave me gra, ose përdorimin e instrumenteve (muzikore) dhe gjërave të tjera që i ndalon feja e pastër dhe po ashtu mendojnë se janë risi te mira, ndërsa Muhamedi alejhi selam thotë, “Çdo risi është humbje.” Ligji Islam sugjeron që për çdo mosmarrëveshje mes njerëzve duhet kthyer ligjit të All-llahut dhe Sunnetit të të Dërguarit te Tij. All-llahu thotë në Kur'an:
"O ju që besuat, bindjuni All-llahut, të Dërguarit të tij dhe përgjegjësve nga ju. Nëse nuk pajtoheni për ndonjë çështje, atëherë parashtrojeni atë tek All-llahu (Kur’ani) dhe i Dërguari i Tij (Sunneti) po që se i besoni All-llahut dhe ditës së fundit. Kjo është më e dobishme dhe përfundimi më i mirë." (Nisa: 59)
“Për çdo send që nuk pajtoheni, gjykimi për të është tek All-llahu." (Shura: 10)
Te ne është paraqitur kremtimi i mevludit kurse në Librin e All-llahut na është qartësuar se jemi të obliguar të pasojmë Pejgamberin alejhi selam në atë që ka ardhur me të (fenë e pastër), dhe të largohemi nga ajo prej çkafit na ka porositur të largohemi. Është e pa logjikshme të thuhet se Muhammedi alejhi selam nuk e ka kumtuar fenë deri në fund, meqë ai na e ka kumtuar neve se All-llahu e ka plotësuar fenë e tij për këtë popull dhe se kremtimi i mevludit nuk është ajo në çka ka thirrur Muhamedi alejhi selam. Neve nuk na ka mbërri ndonjë dëshmi se ai e ka vepruar një gjë të tillë apo se ka urdhëruar në të, përkundrazi, ai na e ka ndaluar këtë dhe po ashtu as shokët e tij nuk e kanë vepruar një gjë te tillë d.m.th. mevludi nuk është i bazuar në njëren nga bazat e fesë së pastër.
Mirëpo, kjo është nga risitë e shpikura dhe përgjasim me të krishterët dhe çifutët në festat që kanë ata. Nga kjo duhet t'u bëhet e qartë atyre që sado pak logjikojnë dhe kanë etje për ndjekjen e së vërtetës, se kremtimi i mevludit nuk është prej fesë Islame, por nga risitë prej të cilave All-llahu dhe Muhammedi alejhi selam na kanë urdhëruar të largohemi. Nuk mjafton për ndonjë i cili mendon që të pasojë shumicën e njerëzve në veprim në të gjitha aspektet, përveç Pejgamberin alejhi selam, sepse e vërteta nuk është nëse një gjë e pason shumica, por e vërteta qartësohet me argumente të qarta nga ligji i All-llahut, siç thotë All-llahu për të krishterët dhe çifutët:
“Ata thanë: Kurrsesi nuk ka për të hyrë askush në xhennet, përveç atij që është jehudi ose krishterë! Ato janë fantazi të tyre! Thuaju sillni argumentet tuaja (për çka pretendoni) po që se jeni të drejtë?”
"Ne qoftë se u bindesh shumicës (mohuesve që janë) në tokë, ata do të të largojnë nga rruga e All-llahut.” (En’am: 116)
Dhe shumicës së këtyre (kremtimeve të mevludeve) që janë te ndaluara u bashkangjiten edhe shumë harame të tjera si: përzierja e burrave me gra, përdorimi i veglave të ndryshme, pirja e duhanit, përgojimi, shpenzimi i tepërt, dhe ndodh edhe më e çuditshmja - prezenca e shirkut ne këto kremtime dhe fjalë tjera të kota për Muhammedin alejhi selam ose për dikënd tjetër siç janë evlijatë/njerëzit e mirë, duke kërkuar ndihmë apo ndonjë gjë tjetër dhe gjëra të tjera që çojnë në kufër, në ç’gjë zhyten shumica e njerëzve gjatë kohës kur bëhet kremtimi i mevludeve të tilla apo gjëra për njerëzit e tjerë që konsiderohen si respekt ndaj tyre.
Transmetohet nga Muhammedi alejhi selam se ka thënë: “Ruajuni nga fjalët e kota ne fe, se me të vërtetë ajo që i ka shkatërruar popujt e mëhershëm ka qenë marrja me fjalë të kota në fe.”
Në një hadith tjetër, Muhamedi alejhi selam thotë: ”Mos më ngritni (lavdëroni) ashtu siç e kanë ngritur krishterët të birin e Merjemes, ngase vërtet unë jam rob, dhe thuani rob i All-llahut dhe i dërguari i Tij. “ (Trans. Buhariu dhe e ka vërtetuar edhe hadithi i Omerit)
E çuditshme dhe e pa menduar është se shumica e njerëzve ngarendin në prezentimin e këtyre festave (risive) duke i mbrojtur ato, dhe iu kundërvihen gjërave që All-llahu i obligoi për ta (njerëzit) në bashkim për të mirë, e jo si këto bashkime ku në to merr pjesë ai që është alkoolist, ai që nuk e fal namazin etj… dhe nuk e ngritin kokën që të shohin se çfarë janë duke bërë, sesi bëjnë mëkate të mëdha, por s’ka dyshim se kjo është nga besimi i dobët dhe shkurtëpamësia që kanë këta njerëz, dhe zemrat e tyre janë të mbushura me mëkate. E lusim All-llahun qe të na ruaj neve dhe te gjithë muslimanëve.
Dhe prej gjërave tjera: Disa prej tyre mendojnë se Pejgamberi alejhi selam prezenton ne ato kremtime dhe ngriten në këmbë në respekt ndaj tij (çfarë respekti, vetëm një herë ne vit!!!). Kjo është injorancë dhe humbja më e madhe, sepse Pejgamberi alejhi selam nuk ngritet nga varri para ditës se gjykimit dhe nuk kontakton me ndonjë nga njerëzit, dhe nuk prezenton në asnjë tubim, por ai është banor i varrezave deri në ditën e gjykimit dhe shpirti është tek All-llahu xheleshanuhu. Siç thotë All-llahu: ”Mandej, pas kësaj (krijimi) ju do të vdisni. E në ditën e Kijametit do të ringjalleni.” Dhe Pejgamberi alejhi selam thotë: “Unë jam i pari që do të më hapet varri në ditën e gjykimit, dhe jam i pari i ndërmjetësuar dhe ndërmjetësuesi i parë,” paqa dhe mëshira e Allahut xhele xhelaluhu qoftë mbi të. Ja, ky ajet dhe hadith na e bëjnë te qartë dhe janë argumente shumë te forta për atë se i dërguari alejhi selam dhe te tjerët nuk ngriten, vetëm se në diten e gjykimit dhe për këtë çështje janë në pajtimit shumica e dijetarëve islam dhe nuk ka kundërthënie mes tyre.
Obligohet çdo besimtar musliman që t’i këshillojë njerëzit që të ruhen nga këto gjëra, nga ato që i shpikën injorantët me thashethme të cilat nuk janë të zbritura nga All-llahu xheleshanuhu. Me të vërtetë All-llahu është ndihmuesi dhe plotësuesi më i mirë (i fesë së pastër) la havle ve la kuvete ila bilahil alijul adhim dhe dërgimi i salavateve (përshëndetjeve) mbi Muhammedin alejhi selam është prej punëve më të mira dhe më të afërta, siç thotë All-llahu subhanehu ve teala: “Është e vërtetë se All-llahu dhe engjëjt e Tij përshëndesin (dërgojnë salavat mbi) Pejgamberin. O ju që keni besuar, përshëndeteni (duke rënë salavat) dhe përshëndeteni me selam.” Thotë Muhammedi alejhi selam: “Kush dërgon për mua një salavat, All-llahu dërgon mbi të dhjetë salavate.” Salavatet mbi Pejgamberin alejhi selam është nga gjërat e fesë qe thuhet në çdo kohë, dhe aq më mirë pas përfundimit të çdo namazi dhe është vaxhib në uljet e fundit të çdo namazi, dhe sunnet është në shumë vende të tjera si p.sh.: pas ezanit kur të përmendet emri i pejgamberit alejhi selam, në ditën e xhuma dhe natën e saj siç kanë argumentuar shumë hadithe për këtë gjë. All-llahu është Mbikqyrës, Plotësues dhe Zotërues që të i bëjë të gjithë muslimanët të e kuptojnë fenë e All-llahut dhe të i forcojë në të duke ua bërë të mundur të praktikojnë sunnetin e Muhammedit alejhi selam dhe të largohemi nga risitë, ngaqë Atij i takon çdo gjë ne këtë botë dhe Ai është Mëshiruesi dhe Mbikqyrësi. Përshëndetjet qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e Tij, shokët e tij, dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
Kapitulli i dytë - Dispozita e sheriatit mbi kremtimin e natës së Israsë dhe Miraxhit
Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut, krijuesit të gjithësisë, sunduesit absolut në ditën e gjykimit. Paqa dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi të dërguarin e tij, familjen, shokët dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
S’ka dyshim se Israja dhe Miraxhi janë prej argumenteve të All-llahut të madhëruar, argument për vërtetimin e profetësisë së pejgamberit alejhi selam dhe për vendin më të çmueshëm tek All-llahu subhanehu ve teala. Gjithashtu janë argument për përcaktimin, fuqinë e të madhëruarit dhe për lartëmadhërinë e All-llahut ndaj krijesave tjera, ku edhe Ai thotë: ”I pa të meta është Lartëmadhëria e Tij që robin e Vet e kaloi (ngriti) në një pjesë të natës prej mesxhidi haramit (prej Qabes) gjer në mesxhidi Aksa, rrethinën e së cilës Ne e kemi bekuar, (ia bëmë këtë udhëtim) për të ia treguar atij disa nga argumentet Tona. Vërtet, Ai është dëgjuesi (i fjalëve të Muhammedit) dhe pamësi (i punëve të Muhammedit).” (El-Isra: 1) Është vërtetuar nga Muhammedi alejhi selam se ai me të vërtetë është ngritur në qiej dhe janë hapur dyert deri sa është ndalur në qiellin e shtatë dhe ka komunikuar me All-llahun subhanehu ve teala siç ka dashur Ai. Dhe aty janë bërë obligim namazet për umetin. Në fillim, All-llahu xheleshanuhu ka obliguar me pesëdhjetë kohë të namazit dhe ai ka vazhduar këtë (qëndrimin në qiell) duke kërkuar nga All-llahu xheleshanuhu lehtësim derisa Ai ia lehtësoi këtë Umetit në pesë kohë në ditë. Mirëpo, shpërblimi i pesëdhjetë kohëve të namazit është për arsye se të mirat shumëfishohen nga dhjetë e me shumë herë për atë që do All-llahu.
All-llahut i takon lavdërimi dhe falënderimi për të gjitha mirësitë. Dhe kjo natë në të cilën ka ndodhur Israja dhe Miraxhi nuk është e cekur në hadithe të vërteta (se cila natë është), as në muajin Rexheb e as në muajt tjerë dhe çdo gjë që është e cekur për këtë natë nuk është e vërtetë nga pejgamberi alejhi selam dhe nuk është e njohur tek dijetarët e hadithit. Dhe te All-llahu është urtësia më e mirë që nuk e qartësoi këtë festë (natë), e sikur të e qartësonte nuk do t’u lejohej muslimanëve që ta veçojnë atë me diçka nga adhurimi, për këtë edhe nuk u lejohet festimi i saj për arsye se pejgamberi alejhi selam nuk e ka praktikuar, e as sahabët e tij dhe nuk e kanë veçuar me diçka të veçantë. Po sikur të ishte kremtimi i festave gjë e lejuar, këtë do ta kishte qartësuar pejgamberi alejhi selam për popullin, ose me fjalë, ose me vepër, ose sikur të kishte ndodhur do të ishte e njohur dhe do ta kishin transmetuar tek ne sahabët, e dihet se ata kanë transmetuar nga pejgamberi alejhi selam atë që ka qenë e nevojshme për popullin dhe nuk kanë lënë asgjë mangu nga feja, porse ata kanë nxituar para nesh në të mira; pra, sikur të ishte kremtimi i kësaj nate i lejuar dhe prej fesë, këtë do ta kishin vepruar ata para nesh. E dimë se Muhammedi alejhi selam është këshilluesi më i mirë për njeriun, dhe e kumtoi mesazhin në shkallën me të lartë dhe e kreu misionin që e kishte nga All-llahu. Sikur të ishte madhërimi i kësaj feste dhe kremtimi i saj nga feja islame, nuk do të ngurronte [ta bënte këtë] i dërguari alejhi selam e as nuk do ta asgjësonte, mirëpo kur ka ndodhur kjo gjë e tillë? Mësuam se kjo festë (Israsë dhe Miraxhit) nuk është nga feja e pastër islame. Me të vertetë All-llahu e plotësoi fenë për këtë popull dhe e përsosi në formën më të mirë dhe e refuzoi atë që nuk është nga islami i pastër dhe atë që All-llahu nuk e lejoi për umetin tonë, thotë All-llahu ne Kur’anin famëlartë: “Sot jua përsosa fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë time, dhe zgjodha për ju islamin fe,” dhe ajeti tjetër, “A mos kanë ata ortakë (zota ose idhuj) që u përcaktuan atyre fe, të cilën nuk e urdhëroi All-llahu! Po, sikur të mos ishte fjala vendimtare (e All-llahut që shpërblimi dhe ndëshkimi të jenë ne ahiret), do të kryhej dënimi mbi ta, e megjithatë mohuesit do të kenë dënim të dhimbshëm.”
Është vërtetuar nga pejgamberi alejhi selam të ketë thënë në hadith të vertetë: “Kujdes nga risitë,” duke treguar se kjo është humbje – Kujdes për popullin nga ky rrezik i madh dhe shkatërrues, duke i porositur të largohen nga ato, gjë që është vërtetuar nga Muhammedi alejhi selam në hadith të vertetë ku transmetohet nga Ajshja r.a. se ka thënë pejgamberi alejhi selam: “Kush vepron diç që nuk është në pajtim me çështjen tonë, ajo vepër është e refuzuar,” ndërsa nga xhabiri r.a. transmetohet se pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë në ligjeratën e së premtës: “Ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura se çdo e shpikur është risi e çdo risi është humbje.” Transmetohet nga Urubad bin Surijetu r.a. se pejgamberi alejhi selam na këshilloi me këshillat më të larta sa që na dridheshin zemrat dhe na lotonin sytë, dhe ne i thamë: O i dërguari i All-llahut, sikur kjo të jetë këshilla e fundit. Dhe ai na këshilloi duke thënë: ”Ju këshilloj të kini frikë All-llahun, dëgjim dhe respekt ndaj udhëheqësit, edhe nëse bëhet (udhëheqës) dikush nga robërit, ngaqë nëse dikush prej jush jeton më gjatë do të shohë kundërthënie të mëdha, por unë ju këshilloj që të kapeni për Sunnetin tim dhe sunnetin e hulefau rrashidinëve të shkëlqyeshëm pas të dërguarit, atëherë kapuni për ta dhe përqendrohuni me këmbëngulje dhe ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura, se me të vërtetë ato janë risi e çdo risi është humbje.” Kjo (kremtimi i këtyre festave) është përgjasim me armiqët e fesë islame, krishterët dhe jehuditë të cilët shpikën dhe shtuan në fenë e tyre duke futur risi të cilat nuk i lejonte All-llahu xheleshanuhu, duke u munduar kështu të vërtetojnë mangësinë ne fenë islame dhe ta ofendojnë me qëndrimin se Islami nuk është fe e plotësuar. Dhe nga kjo del qartë se kjo është një katastrofë e madhe (shkatërrim) dhe një gjë e urryer dhe kundërvënie ndaj thënies së All-llahut: Sot jua përsosa fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe.” Dhe, kjo është kundërshtim i haditheve të Pejgamberit alejhi selam që të kemi kujdes të posaçëm nga risitë dhe të largohemi nga ato. Së fundi shpresoj se kjo çka u përmend nga argumentet do të mjaftojë për një (person musliman) i cili dëshiron të ndjek të vërtetën dhe të urrejë risitë d.m.th kremtimin e natës së Israsë dhe Miraxhit, dhe kujdesi (largimi) nga kjo për arsye se kjo aspak nuk është nga feja e All-llahut; dhe atë se All-llahu na obligoi që të i këshillojmë muslimanët dhe t’ua qartësojmë atyre fenë dhe na e bëri haram (ndaloi) fshehjen e diturisë. Andaj e pashë të arsyeshme këtë vërejtje (qartësim) për vëllezërit muslimanë kundër kësaj risie, e cila është e përhapur në shumicën e vendeve islame, ku disa prej muslimanëve mendojnë se është prej fesë se pastër.
Vetëm All-llahu është mbikqyrës dhe rregullues i gjendjes së muslimanëve në përgjithësi, dhe e lusim Atë që të na e përforcojë neve të kuptuarit e fesë së vertetë dhe të na e bëjë të mundur mua dhe juve që të kapemi për të vërtetën dhe të na forcojë në të dhe të kundërtën - largimin nga risitë. Me të vertetë Ai është përgjegjësi dhe rregulluesi më i mirë. Përshëndetjet qofshin mbi të dërguarin e Tij, shokët e tij, dhe pasuesit e tij deri ne ditën e gjykimit.

----------


## ramazan_it

SELAM ALEJKUM WE RAHMETULLAH WE BEREKATUHU.Sa i përket hadithit të mësipërm,është i besueshëm dhe transmetohet nga dy imamët e shquar Buhariu 4460 dhe Muslimi 127 dhe kjo nuk mohohet .Por sa i përket kuptimit të hadithit ju or vëlla Sabri nuk e dij se si mund që ta kuptoni një gjë të tillë se këtu qenka argumenti i fortë për ty dhe ata që kremtojnë mevludin se ky do të jetë argument.Unë për veten time se kuptoj asesi kështu.Aesyeja është se Fjalët e Allahut janë të qarta edhe fjalët e Pejgamberit janë shumë të qarta.Por për ty të ta shkruaj këtu më poshtë se a duhet bërë mevlude.  
KREMTIMI I MEVLUDIT
shkoqitur nga broshura "Kujdes nga Risitë!" të Shejh Abdul-Aziz bin Baz 
Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut, krijuesit të gjithësisë, sunduesit absolut në ditën e gjykimit. Paqa dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi të dërguarin e tij, familjen, shokët dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
- Kapitulli i parë
Cila është dispozita e sheriatit (ligjit të All-llahut) mbi kremtimin e mevludit (ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit alejhi selam), rregulli mbi kremtimin e mevludit, ngritja në të, për të, ose përshëndetjet për të dhe për gjërat të tjera që janë prezente në kremtime të tilla?
Përgjigjja: Nuk është i lejuar kremtimi i ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit alejhi selam e as i ndonjë njeriu tjetër, ngase kjo është një gjë e cila është prej risive në fenë tonë. Arsyeja për këtë qëndron në atë se këtë nuk e ka bërë Pejgamberi alejhi selam, as Hulefai Rrashidinët (Katër imamët e parë pas Muhammedit alejhi selam), as ndonjë nga shokët e tij, e as pasuesit e tij me të mirë në shekujt më të frytshëm, të cilët ishin më të diturit në sunnetin dhe ishin ata që e kanë dashur më së shumti Pejgamberin alejhi selam, dhe janë ata që e kanë praktikuar më së shumti dhe më së miri fenë e pastër të All-llahut xhele shanuhu, ashtu siç i ka mësuar i Dërguari i Tij.
Është transmetuar nga Pejgamberi alejhi selam se ka thënë, “Kush vepron diç që nuk është në pajtim më çështjen tonë, ajo vepër është e refuzuar,”dhe në një hadith tjetër thotë: “Ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura sepse çdo e shpikur është risi, e çdo risi është humbje.” Këto dy hadithe na e bëjnë të qartë dhe na këshillojnë (urdhërojnë) që të ruhemi (kemi kujdes) shumë prej risive që janë të shpikura në fe dhe nga të punuarit me to. Po ashtu All-llahu xhele shanuhu na porositë që
"Çka t’ju japë pejgamberi, atë merreni, e çka t’ju ndalojë përmbajuni dhe kini frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu është ndëshkues i ashpër.” (Hashr: 7)
“Ju e kishit shembullin më të lartë në të dërguarin e All-llahut, kuptohet, ai që shpreson në shpërblimin e All-llahut në botën tjetër, ai që atë shpresë e shoqëron duke e përmendur shumë shpesh All-llahun.” (Ahzab: 21)
“All-llahu është i kënaqur me të hershmit e parë prej muhaxhirëve (emigruesve), prej ensarëve (vendasve) dhe prej atyre që i pasuan ata në punët e mira, e edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij. Atyre iu ka përgatitur xhennete, në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, ku do të jenë për jetë të pasosur. E ky është fitimi i madh.” (Teube: 100)
“Sot jua përsosa fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju Islamin fe” (Maide: 3) dhe ajete tjera të shumta.
Ndërsa veprimi, kremtimi i këtyre mevludeve jep të kuptojmë se All-llahu ende nuk e ka plotësuar fenë për njerëzimin, se Pejgamberi alejhi selam nuk e ka qartësuar, nuk e ka publikuar atë që ka qenë e nevojshme për njerëzimin që të punojnë me të derisa erdhën disa "dijetarë" në kohën fundit dhe e shpikën një gjë të tillë në ligjin e All-llahu, duke menduar se ky veprim i afron tek All-llahu dhe kjo pa dyshim është një rrezik shumë i madh që në kohën tonë i kundërvihet shumë fesë së pastër të All-llahut xh.sh. Dihet se All-llahu vetëm se e ka plotësuar fenë e pastër për robin e vet me të gjitha mirësitë në formën më të përsosur, dhe se Pejgamberi alejhi selam e ka kumtuar me kumtesën më të qartë dhe nuk ka lënë asnjë rrugë që shpie në xhennet vetëm se e ka treguar atë, dhe atë që largon nga zjarri vetëm se ua ka qartësuar atë të gjithëve dhe këtë e vërteton edhe hadithi i Pejgamberit alejhi selam ku thuhet: transmetohet nga Abdullah ibn Omer, i cili thotë se i Dërguari i All-llahut ka thënë: “Nuk është dërguar asnjë Pejgamber (nga All-llahu) përveç se ka qenë obligim i tij që t'u tregojë popujve për të mirën që iu sjell dobi atyre dhe të keqen që iu sjell dëm atyre.”
Dhe siç e dimë, Pejgamberi alejhi selam ka qenë më i dalluari nga të dërguarit dhe vula e pejgamberëve, dhe më i përsosuri në qartësi dhe këshilla. Po sikur të ishte kremtimi i mevludit prej fesë të cilën All-llahu e zbriti dhe e do, këtë do ta qartësonte i Dërguari i Tij për popullin e tij ose do ta kishte praktikuar në jetën e tij, ose do ta kishte vepruar dikush nga shokët e tij, mirëpo një gjë e tillë nuk ka ndodhur. Dhe me këtë është qartësuar se kjo vepër është e shpikur, kundër së cilës na ka këshilluar Muhammedi alejhi selam, që të ruhet populli ashtu siç u cekë edhe në hadithet më lart. Ka ardhur në hadithe të tjera siç është fjalimi (Ligjërata) e Muhammedit alejhi selam në ligjeratën e së premtës ku thotë: ”Me të vertetë fjala më e mirë është ligji i All-llahut dhe udhëzimi më i mirë është udhëzimi i Pejgamberit alejhi selam, dhe gjërat më të këqija janë risitë dhe çdo risi është humbje.”
Bazuar në shumë ajete e hadithe që kanë për qëllim këtë dispozitë, shumica e dijetarëve janë deklaruar kundër mevludit dhe për kujdesin (ruajtjen) nga kjo risi. Tezës së të parëve iu kanë kundërvu disa “dijetarë” dhe e kanë lejuar atë, nëse ajo nuk përmban diç që është e ndaluar shprehur në fjalë të kota për Pejgamberin alejhi selam, përzirjen e burrave me gra, ose përdorimin e instrumenteve (muzikore) dhe gjërave të tjera që i ndalon feja e pastër dhe po ashtu mendojnë se janë risi te mira, ndërsa Muhamedi alejhi selam thotë, “Çdo risi është humbje.” Ligji Islam sugjeron që për çdo mosmarrëveshje mes njerëzve duhet kthyer ligjit të All-llahut dhe Sunnetit të të Dërguarit te Tij. All-llahu thotë në Kur'an:
"O ju që besuat, bindjuni All-llahut, të Dërguarit të tij dhe përgjegjësve nga ju. Nëse nuk pajtoheni për ndonjë çështje, atëherë parashtrojeni atë tek All-llahu (Kur’ani) dhe i Dërguari i Tij (Sunneti) po që se i besoni All-llahut dhe ditës së fundit. Kjo është më e dobishme dhe përfundimi më i mirë." (Nisa: 59)
“Për çdo send që nuk pajtoheni, gjykimi për të është tek All-llahu." (Shura: 10)
Te ne është paraqitur kremtimi i mevludit kurse në Librin e All-llahut na është qartësuar se jemi të obliguar të pasojmë Pejgamberin alejhi selam në atë që ka ardhur me të (fenë e pastër), dhe të largohemi nga ajo prej çkafit na ka porositur të largohemi. Është e pa logjikshme të thuhet se Muhammedi alejhi selam nuk e ka kumtuar fenë deri në fund, meqë ai na e ka kumtuar neve se All-llahu e ka plotësuar fenë e tij për këtë popull dhe se kremtimi i mevludit nuk është ajo në çka ka thirrur Muhamedi alejhi selam. Neve nuk na ka mbërri ndonjë dëshmi se ai e ka vepruar një gjë të tillë apo se ka urdhëruar në të, përkundrazi, ai na e ka ndaluar këtë dhe po ashtu as shokët e tij nuk e kanë vepruar një gjë te tillë d.m.th. mevludi nuk është i bazuar në njëren nga bazat e fesë së pastër.
Mirëpo, kjo është nga risitë e shpikura dhe përgjasim me të krishterët dhe çifutët në festat që kanë ata. Nga kjo duhet t'u bëhet e qartë atyre që sado pak logjikojnë dhe kanë etje për ndjekjen e së vërtetës, se kremtimi i mevludit nuk është prej fesë Islame, por nga risitë prej të cilave All-llahu dhe Muhammedi alejhi selam na kanë urdhëruar të largohemi. Nuk mjafton për ndonjë i cili mendon që të pasojë shumicën e njerëzve në veprim në të gjitha aspektet, përveç Pejgamberin alejhi selam, sepse e vërteta nuk është nëse një gjë e pason shumica, por e vërteta qartësohet me argumente të qarta nga ligji i All-llahut, siç thotë All-llahu për të krishterët dhe çifutët:
“Ata thanë: Kurrsesi nuk ka për të hyrë askush në xhennet, përveç atij që është jehudi ose krishterë! Ato janë fantazi të tyre! Thuaju sillni argumentet tuaja (për çka pretendoni) po që se jeni të drejtë?”
"Ne qoftë se u bindesh shumicës (mohuesve që janë) në tokë, ata do të të largojnë nga rruga e All-llahut.” (En’am: 116)
Dhe shumicës së këtyre (kremtimeve të mevludeve) që janë te ndaluara u bashkangjiten edhe shumë harame të tjera si: përzierja e burrave me gra, përdorimi i veglave të ndryshme, pirja e duhanit, përgojimi, shpenzimi i tepërt, dhe ndodh edhe më e çuditshmja - prezenca e shirkut ne këto kremtime dhe fjalë tjera të kota për Muhammedin alejhi selam ose për dikënd tjetër siç janë evlijatë/njerëzit e mirë, duke kërkuar ndihmë apo ndonjë gjë tjetër dhe gjëra të tjera që çojnë në kufër, në ç’gjë zhyten shumica e njerëzve gjatë kohës kur bëhet kremtimi i mevludeve të tilla apo gjëra për njerëzit e tjerë që konsiderohen si respekt ndaj tyre.
Transmetohet nga Muhammedi alejhi selam se ka thënë: “Ruajuni nga fjalët e kota ne fe, se me të vërtetë ajo që i ka shkatërruar popujt e mëhershëm ka qenë marrja me fjalë të kota në fe.”
Në një hadith tjetër, Muhamedi alejhi selam thotë: ”Mos më ngritni (lavdëroni) ashtu siç e kanë ngritur krishterët të birin e Merjemes, ngase vërtet unë jam rob, dhe thuani rob i All-llahut dhe i dërguari i Tij. “ (Trans. Buhariu dhe e ka vërtetuar edhe hadithi i Omerit)
E çuditshme dhe e pa menduar është se shumica e njerëzve ngarendin në prezentimin e këtyre festave (risive) duke i mbrojtur ato, dhe iu kundërvihen gjërave që All-llahu i obligoi për ta (njerëzit) në bashkim për të mirë, e jo si këto bashkime ku në to merr pjesë ai që është alkoolist, ai që nuk e fal namazin etj… dhe nuk e ngritin kokën që të shohin se çfarë janë duke bërë, sesi bëjnë mëkate të mëdha, por s’ka dyshim se kjo është nga besimi i dobët dhe shkurtëpamësia që kanë këta njerëz, dhe zemrat e tyre janë të mbushura me mëkate. E lusim All-llahun qe të na ruaj neve dhe te gjithë muslimanëve.
Dhe prej gjërave tjera: Disa prej tyre mendojnë se Pejgamberi alejhi selam prezenton ne ato kremtime dhe ngriten në këmbë në respekt ndaj tij (çfarë respekti, vetëm një herë ne vit!!!). Kjo është injorancë dhe humbja më e madhe, sepse Pejgamberi alejhi selam nuk ngritet nga varri para ditës se gjykimit dhe nuk kontakton me ndonjë nga njerëzit, dhe nuk prezenton në asnjë tubim, por ai është banor i varrezave deri në ditën e gjykimit dhe shpirti është tek All-llahu xheleshanuhu. Siç thotë All-llahu: ”Mandej, pas kësaj (krijimi) ju do të vdisni. E në ditën e Kijametit do të ringjalleni.” Dhe Pejgamberi alejhi selam thotë: “Unë jam i pari që do të më hapet varri në ditën e gjykimit, dhe jam i pari i ndërmjetësuar dhe ndërmjetësuesi i parë,” paqa dhe mëshira e Allahut xhele xhelaluhu qoftë mbi të. Ja, ky ajet dhe hadith na e bëjnë te qartë dhe janë argumente shumë te forta për atë se i dërguari alejhi selam dhe te tjerët nuk ngriten, vetëm se në diten e gjykimit dhe për këtë çështje janë në pajtimit shumica e dijetarëve islam dhe nuk ka kundërthënie mes tyre.
Obligohet çdo besimtar musliman që t’i këshillojë njerëzit që të ruhen nga këto gjëra, nga ato që i shpikën injorantët me thashethme të cilat nuk janë të zbritura nga All-llahu xheleshanuhu. Me të vërtetë All-llahu është ndihmuesi dhe plotësuesi më i mirë (i fesë së pastër) la havle ve la kuvete ila bilahil alijul adhim dhe dërgimi i salavateve (përshëndetjeve) mbi Muhammedin alejhi selam është prej punëve më të mira dhe më të afërta, siç thotë All-llahu subhanehu ve teala: “Është e vërtetë se All-llahu dhe engjëjt e Tij përshëndesin (dërgojnë salavat mbi) Pejgamberin. O ju që keni besuar, përshëndeteni (duke rënë salavat) dhe përshëndeteni me selam.” Thotë Muhammedi alejhi selam: “Kush dërgon për mua një salavat, All-llahu dërgon mbi të dhjetë salavate.” Salavatet mbi Pejgamberin alejhi selam është nga gjërat e fesë qe thuhet në çdo kohë, dhe aq më mirë pas përfundimit të çdo namazi dhe është vaxhib në uljet e fundit të çdo namazi, dhe sunnet është në shumë vende të tjera si p.sh.: pas ezanit kur të përmendet emri i pejgamberit alejhi selam, në ditën e xhuma dhe natën e saj siç kanë argumentuar shumë hadithe për këtë gjë. All-llahu është Mbikqyrës, Plotësues dhe Zotërues që të i bëjë të gjithë muslimanët të e kuptojnë fenë e All-llahut dhe të i forcojë në të duke ua bërë të mundur të praktikojnë sunnetin e Muhammedit alejhi selam dhe të largohemi nga risitë, ngaqë Atij i takon çdo gjë ne këtë botë dhe Ai është Mëshiruesi dhe Mbikqyrësi. Përshëndetjet qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e Tij, shokët e tij, dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
Kapitulli i dytë - Dispozita e sheriatit mbi kremtimin e natës së Israsë dhe Miraxhit
Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut, krijuesit të gjithësisë, sunduesit absolut në ditën e gjykimit. Paqa dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi të dërguarin e tij, familjen, shokët dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
S’ka dyshim se Israja dhe Miraxhi janë prej argumenteve të All-llahut të madhëruar, argument për vërtetimin e profetësisë së pejgamberit alejhi selam dhe për vendin më të çmueshëm tek All-llahu subhanehu ve teala. Gjithashtu janë argument për përcaktimin, fuqinë e të madhëruarit dhe për lartëmadhërinë e All-llahut ndaj krijesave tjera, ku edhe Ai thotë: ”I pa të meta është Lartëmadhëria e Tij që robin e Vet e kaloi (ngriti) në një pjesë të natës prej mesxhidi haramit (prej Qabes) gjer në mesxhidi Aksa, rrethinën e së cilës Ne e kemi bekuar, (ia bëmë këtë udhëtim) për të ia treguar atij disa nga argumentet Tona. Vërtet, Ai është dëgjuesi (i fjalëve të Muhammedit) dhe pamësi (i punëve të Muhammedit).” (El-Isra: 1) Është vërtetuar nga Muhammedi alejhi selam se ai me të vërtetë është ngritur në qiej dhe janë hapur dyert deri sa është ndalur në qiellin e shtatë dhe ka komunikuar me All-llahun subhanehu ve teala siç ka dashur Ai. Dhe aty janë bërë obligim namazet për umetin. Në fillim, All-llahu xheleshanuhu ka obliguar me pesëdhjetë kohë të namazit dhe ai ka vazhduar këtë (qëndrimin në qiell) duke kërkuar nga All-llahu xheleshanuhu lehtësim derisa Ai ia lehtësoi këtë Umetit në pesë kohë në ditë. Mirëpo, shpërblimi i pesëdhjetë kohëve të namazit është për arsye se të mirat shumëfishohen nga dhjetë e me shumë herë për atë që do All-llahu.
All-llahut i takon lavdërimi dhe falënderimi për të gjitha mirësitë. Dhe kjo natë në të cilën ka ndodhur Israja dhe Miraxhi nuk është e cekur në hadithe të vërteta (se cila natë është), as në muajin Rexheb e as në muajt tjerë dhe çdo gjë që është e cekur për këtë natë nuk është e vërtetë nga pejgamberi alejhi selam dhe nuk është e njohur tek dijetarët e hadithit. Dhe te All-llahu është urtësia më e mirë që nuk e qartësoi këtë festë (natë), e sikur të e qartësonte nuk do t’u lejohej muslimanëve që ta veçojnë atë me diçka nga adhurimi, për këtë edhe nuk u lejohet festimi i saj për arsye se pejgamberi alejhi selam nuk e ka praktikuar, e as sahabët e tij dhe nuk e kanë veçuar me diçka të veçantë. Po sikur të ishte kremtimi i festave gjë e lejuar, këtë do ta kishte qartësuar pejgamberi alejhi selam për popullin, ose me fjalë, ose me vepër, ose sikur të kishte ndodhur do të ishte e njohur dhe do ta kishin transmetuar tek ne sahabët, e dihet se ata kanë transmetuar nga pejgamberi alejhi selam atë që ka qenë e nevojshme për popullin dhe nuk kanë lënë asgjë mangu nga feja, porse ata kanë nxituar para nesh në të mira; pra, sikur të ishte kremtimi i kësaj nate i lejuar dhe prej fesë, këtë do ta kishin vepruar ata para nesh. E dimë se Muhammedi alejhi selam është këshilluesi më i mirë për njeriun, dhe e kumtoi mesazhin në shkallën me të lartë dhe e kreu misionin që e kishte nga All-llahu. Sikur të ishte madhërimi i kësaj feste dhe kremtimi i saj nga feja islame, nuk do të ngurronte [ta bënte këtë] i dërguari alejhi selam e as nuk do ta asgjësonte, mirëpo kur ka ndodhur kjo gjë e tillë? Mësuam se kjo festë (Israsë dhe Miraxhit) nuk është nga feja e pastër islame. Me të vertetë All-llahu e plotësoi fenë për këtë popull dhe e përsosi në formën më të mirë dhe e refuzoi atë që nuk është nga islami i pastër dhe atë që All-llahu nuk e lejoi për umetin tonë, thotë All-llahu ne Kur’anin famëlartë: “Sot jua përsosa fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë time, dhe zgjodha për ju islamin fe,” dhe ajeti tjetër, “A mos kanë ata ortakë (zota ose idhuj) që u përcaktuan atyre fe, të cilën nuk e urdhëroi All-llahu! Po, sikur të mos ishte fjala vendimtare (e All-llahut që shpërblimi dhe ndëshkimi të jenë ne ahiret), do të kryhej dënimi mbi ta, e megjithatë mohuesit do të kenë dënim të dhimbshëm.”
Është vërtetuar nga pejgamberi alejhi selam të ketë thënë në hadith të vertetë: “Kujdes nga risitë,” duke treguar se kjo është humbje – Kujdes për popullin nga ky rrezik i madh dhe shkatërrues, duke i porositur të largohen nga ato, gjë që është vërtetuar nga Muhammedi alejhi selam në hadith të vertetë ku transmetohet nga Ajshja r.a. se ka thënë pejgamberi alejhi selam: “Kush vepron diç që nuk është në pajtim me çështjen tonë, ajo vepër është e refuzuar,” ndërsa nga xhabiri r.a. transmetohet se pejgamberi alejhi selam ka thënë në ligjeratën e së premtës: “Ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura se çdo e shpikur është risi e çdo risi është humbje.” Transmetohet nga Urubad bin Surijetu r.a. se pejgamberi alejhi selam na këshilloi me këshillat më të larta sa që na dridheshin zemrat dhe na lotonin sytë, dhe ne i thamë: O i dërguari i All-llahut, sikur kjo të jetë këshilla e fundit. Dhe ai na këshilloi duke thënë: ”Ju këshilloj të kini frikë All-llahun, dëgjim dhe respekt ndaj udhëheqësit, edhe nëse bëhet (udhëheqës) dikush nga robërit, ngaqë nëse dikush prej jush jeton më gjatë do të shohë kundërthënie të mëdha, por unë ju këshilloj që të kapeni për Sunnetin tim dhe sunnetin e hulefau rrashidinëve të shkëlqyeshëm pas të dërguarit, atëherë kapuni për ta dhe përqendrohuni me këmbëngulje dhe ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura, se me të vërtetë ato janë risi e çdo risi është humbje.” Kjo (kremtimi i këtyre festave) është përgjasim me armiqët e fesë islame, krishterët dhe jehuditë të cilët shpikën dhe shtuan në fenë e tyre duke futur risi të cilat nuk i lejonte All-llahu xheleshanuhu, duke u munduar kështu të vërtetojnë mangësinë ne fenë islame dhe ta ofendojnë me qëndrimin se Islami nuk është fe e plotësuar. Dhe nga kjo del qartë se kjo është një katastrofë e madhe (shkatërrim) dhe një gjë e urryer dhe kundërvënie ndaj thënies së All-llahut: Sot jua përsosa fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe.” Dhe, kjo është kundërshtim i haditheve të Pejgamberit alejhi selam që të kemi kujdes të posaçëm nga risitë dhe të largohemi nga ato. Së fundi shpresoj se kjo çka u përmend nga argumentet do të mjaftojë për një (person musliman) i cili dëshiron të ndjek të vërtetën dhe të urrejë risitë d.m.th kremtimin e natës së Israsë dhe Miraxhit, dhe kujdesi (largimi) nga kjo për arsye se kjo aspak nuk është nga feja e All-llahut; dhe atë se All-llahu na obligoi që të i këshillojmë muslimanët dhe t’ua qartësojmë atyre fenë dhe na e bëri haram (ndaloi) fshehjen e diturisë. Andaj e pashë të arsyeshme këtë vërejtje (qartësim) për vëllezërit muslimanë kundër kësaj risie, e cila është e përhapur në shumicën e vendeve islame, ku disa prej muslimanëve mendojnë se është prej fesë se pastër.
Vetëm All-llahu është mbikqyrës dhe rregullues i gjendjes së muslimanëve në përgjithësi, dhe e lusim Atë që të na e përforcojë neve të kuptuarit e fesë së vertetë dhe të na e bëjë të mundur mua dhe juve që të kapemi për të vërtetën dhe të na forcojë në të dhe të kundërtën - largimin nga risitë. Me të vertetë Ai është përgjegjësi dhe rregulluesi më i mirë. Përshëndetjet qofshin mbi të dërguarin e Tij, shokët e tij, dhe pasuesit e tij deri ne ditën e gjykimit.
Besoj se do ta keshë të qartë se kremtimi i mevludeve nuk është prej fesë së Allahut.Ma bën hallall:"Nuk ka besuar askush prej jush përderisa të dëshiron për vëllaun e tij,atë që dëshiron për vete"(transmeton buhariu dhe muslimi).
SELAM ALEJKUM.ALLAHU NA PËRFORCOFTË KËMBËT NË ISLAM DHE NA BËFTË PREJ ATYRE QË AI ËSHTË I KËNAQUR.AMIN!

----------


## Sabriu

> SELAM ALEJKUM WE RAHMETULLAH WE BEREKATUHU.Sa i përket hadithit të mësipërm,është i besueshëm dhe transmetohet nga dy imamët e shquar Buhariu 4460 dhe Muslimi 127 dhe kjo nuk mohohet .Por sa i përket kuptimit të hadithit ju or vëlla Sabri nuk e dij se si mund që ta kuptoni një gjë të tillë se këtu qenka argumenti i fortë për ty dhe ata që kremtojnë mevludin se ky do të jetë argument.Unë për veten time se kuptoj asesi kështu.Aesyeja është se Fjalët e Allahut janë të qarta edhe fjalët e Pejgamberit janë shumë të qarta.Por për ty të ta shkruaj këtu më poshtë se a duhet bërë mevlude.  
> KREMTIMI I MEVLUDIT
> shkoqitur nga broshura "Kujdes nga Risitë!" të Shejh Abdul-Aziz bin Baz 
> Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut, krijuesit të gjithësisë, sunduesit absolut në ditën e gjykimit. Paqa dhe mëshira e Zotit qoftë mbi të dërguarin e tij, familjen, shokët dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditën e gjykimit.
> - Kapitulli i parë
> Cila është dispozita e sheriatit (ligjit të All-llahut) mbi kremtimin e mevludit (ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit alejhi selam), rregulli mbi kremtimin e mevludit, ngritja në të, për të, ose përshëndetjet për të dhe për gjërat të tjera që janë prezente në kremtime të tilla?
> Përgjigjja: Nuk është i lejuar kremtimi i ditëlindjes së Pejgamberit alejhi selam e as i ndonjë njeriu tjetër, ngase kjo është një gjë e cila është prej risive në fenë tonë. Arsyeja për këtë qëndron në atë se këtë nuk e ka bërë Pejgamberi alejhi selam, as Hulefai Rrashidinët (Katër imamët e parë pas Muhammedit alejhi selam), as ndonjë nga shokët e tij, e as pasuesit e tij me të mirë në shekujt më të frytshëm, të cilët ishin më të diturit në sunnetin dhe ishin ata që e kanë dashur më së shumti Pejgamberin alejhi selam, dhe janë ata që e kanë praktikuar më së shumti dhe më së miri fenë e pastër të All-llahut xhele shanuhu, ashtu siç i ka mësuar i Dërguari i Tij.
> Është transmetuar nga Pejgamberi alejhi selam se ka thënë, Kush vepron diç që nuk është në pajtim më çështjen tonë, ajo vepër është e refuzuar,dhe në një hadith tjetër thotë: Ruajuni nga gjërat e shpikura sepse çdo e shpikur është risi, e çdo risi është humbje. Këto dy hadithe na e bëjnë të qartë dhe na këshillojnë (urdhërojnë) që të ruhemi (kemi kujdes) shumë prej risive që janë të shpikura në fe dhe nga të punuarit me to. Po ashtu All-llahu xhele shanuhu na porositë që
> "Çka tju japë pejgamberi, atë merreni, e çka tju ndalojë përmbajuni dhe kini frikë All-llahun, se All-llahu është ndëshkues i ashpër. (Hashr: 7)
> ...


Si bazë tjetër për mevludin është edhe kjo: Theri kurban (akika) për vetveten pas pejgamberllëkut, e dihet se atë detyrë e pat kryer gjyshi i tij në ditën e shtatë të lindjes së Muhammedit. Ajo detyrë nuk do të duhej përsëritur sikur të mos ishte për qëllim falënderimi ndaj Zotit, që e bëri mëshirë për botën. Ky është pra, edhe një sinjal për ne se duhet përkujtuar dhe shprehur falënderim për ditëlindjen e tij.

Është thënë prej Pejgamberit se Ebu Lehebit do ti lehtësohet ndëshkimi (adhabi) për çdo të hënë ngase qe gëzuar për lindjen e Muhammedit dhe në shenjë gëzimi e pat liruar nga robëria shërbetoren Thuveibe.

----------


## ramazan_it

Selam alejkum we rahmetullah we berekatuhu.Ty or vëlla Sabri,a i kryen krejt sunetet që je aq këmbëgulës për kremtimin e mevludit?Edhepse më sipër ta kam argumentu se është risi në fenë tonë.Kur vetë nuk e din saktësisht kur ka lindë Pejgamberi s.a.v.s.,sepse ka mendime të ndyshme tek dijetarët.Apo je një ndër tyre që ke ndonjëfarë interesi persanal nga kremtimi i mevrludit dhe nuk po i pranon argumentet e sahabëve,kur të gjithë e dimë se ata janë shembullorë për fenë ilsame.Ju or vëlla jeni ngulur vetëm në mendimin tand personal se ata që i thua ty si argumente pyet cilindo hoxhë që argumentohen me hadithet të besueshme se kjo që po argumentove ty dhe atë hadithin më sipër nuk kanë aspak domethënje se i përkat kremtimit të mevludit,se po të ishte ashtu do ta vepronin tre gjeneratat e para dhe jo siç mendojmë ne se jemi më të mirë se ata,KURSESI.Dhe ja argument për ty që ju të kremtimit të mevludeve,se mevludi për herë të parë është bërë(citoj:"Ceremonia e parë përkujtimore në botën islame e ditëlindjes së profetit Muhammed,është organizuar në Egjipt në kohën e sundimit të fatimitëve(910-1171)",këtë e kam nxjerë nga "Libri i lutjeve(ilmihal)"të  Dr.Mithat Hoxha .Pra a kupton or vëlla se nuk ke argument me sunet të të Dërguarit s.a.v.s.,apo do të vazhdosh akoma të debatosh mbi këtë temë ose të ka mbetur ndonjë argumnet tjetër në rezervë?Të këshilloj si vëlla musliman që të zbatosh sunetet e Muhamedit s.a.v.s.,dhe mos u mir me këto risi dhe e humb kohën kot duke nxjerë argumente pa bazë të posaçme.Ta them këtë sepse s'ka asnjë dijetar që argumentohet kështu si ty me këto që i the më sipër.Në rastëse kam gabuar diçka ma bën hallall se ne jemi të dobët kurse Allahu Xh.Sh.,është më i Dituri.Lus Allahun Xh.Sh.,që të më udhëzojë mua dhe ty,gjithashtu kërkoj prej teje që edhe ty ta bëjshë këtë lutje për mua,sepse në fund ne jemi vëllezër për nga feja Islame.SELAM ALEJKUM TË GJITHËVE NGA VËLLAU JUAJ QË JU DO PËR HIR TË ALLAHUT RAMAzANI

----------

